# So who are you all ?



## nukeadmin

Seen this on another forum and seeing as our membership is in fast growth mode thought it would be nice to get a little info about you all for the newbies and maybe even attach a photo of yourself to the post.

I'll start it off:-

Name: Dave Burley
Occupation: Web Developer / Traveller 
Age: 37
Motorhome: Euramobil 690HB
Favourite place so far: Gavarnie (Pyrenees)


----------



## DABurleigh

No, he's an imposter. The real Dave Burleigh is:

Occupation: Corporate slave
Family: Wife Alison & 2 sons at Bath & Sheffield Unis.
Age: 48 
Motorhome: Murvi Morello (in build) 
Favourite places New Forest (close, so often!), France, Turkey, USA
Interests: Walking (dog), orienteering, cycling, ham radio


----------



## Anonymous

Name: Ben Tristem & Lizzie Bury
Occupation: ? internet retailers / entrepreneurs / travellers
Family: Farley (5 month cocker spaniel)
Age: 28 & 25 respectively
Motorhome: Eura Mobil 690HB
Favourite place so far: Orkney / Shetland
Interests: walking, cycling, photography, helicopters, flms, space, dogs, computers.... blah, blah....

Apologies for photo - we don't take them of ourselves (Lizzie's camera shy), so this is from a friend's wedding...


----------



## 88781

Name: Dave and Mandy

Occupation: Co. Shareholder/Bank Officer

Age: 46-42

Family: Boy 22 Girl 13

Fav. Place: France (all of it!)

M/Home Machzone Silvermint


----------



## 89022

Name: Leo Ket
age: (born in 1961)
occupation: civil servant
hobbies: a lot but mainly; scouting, motorhoming T4's , Scotland
favourite place: Outer Hebrides


----------



## peedee

Name: peedee
Age: Oldie
Occupation: Retired
Hobbies: Walking, Fishing, Geocaching, Computing and of course travel
Favourite place: Still looking
Family : All left the nest


----------



## peedee

You can view accounts of our travels  HERE.

peedee


----------



## 91785

Me & Jane ...










not a very good piccy, but I'm at work so it's the best I can do for the moment, sorry folks.

We'll be full-time soon (before Christmas, we hope), so we've got a lot of work to do! We THINK we've finally decided on the van of choice, but a visit to York this weekend will confirm the choice: a Geist Matterhorn.

Fingers crossed x

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Please note this is not our best picture, had trouble finding one with our motorhome in.

Please forgive the state of the house, we are having it built and it's taking longer than we thought.










Motorhomersimpson.....Rob


----------



## Bazbro

Hi, folks, we're Barry and Sue.

(Barry's on the left!)
Barry









Sorry to have frightened you all (Pusser, you can come out of the toilet now...!)


----------



## 88741

Hi this is me, Helen and Jess, on top of her first mountain. Jess is the beautiful one and I'm the one carrying all the load









Jess is 10months old and I'm 54 years not months. And that is our family, just me and her.
We travel in a Swift Sundance LP.
I am a calf rearer/ relief milker/ farm administrator on a large mixed farm in Shropshire which ends at the foot of the Wrekin.
My intersts are Walking, Horses, Digital photography, Computers, Music, Reading. Cows, Watching Birds. Jess's interests are walking, birds especially pheasants, playing the fool. swimming and mud wallowing.
My favourite places are on top of a mountain somewhere, probably West Coast of Scotland best but Lakes come close 2nd, Moorland or Dales(as in Yorkshire) the Sea, again West, coastline of the UK. Or anywhere that's not crowded.
My favourite music is either Status Quo or Classical music especially Einaudi. I read anything and everything, apart from mysteries and who dunnits as I can't help but turn to the back page to find the solution


----------



## Judy

Hello everybody, I thought I would try and add a photo of myself and Rita.

Name Judy plus travel with Rita (zulurita)

Both retired, Rita just recently

Pet: Springer Spaniel called Jabulile which is Zulu for Happiness. All our previous dogs have had Zulu names as we both worked in South Africa with the Zulu people.

Interests: Travel of course, especially in the motorhome. Hope to do more in the future now both of us are retired. Walking: Dartmoor, Austria, Switzerland, Germany, France, Ordessa National Park, France, and hope to discover more areas for walking, though Jabulile can be a bit lazy! Reading, computers (novices though) eating out, especially abroad sampling the rich variety of dishes and of course the Wines and Beer!


----------



## Don_Madge

Maureen & Don Madge

Old age travellers in a Timberland Freedom

taken at the Costsa Smerelda, Sardinia.


----------



## Judy

Now that I have managed to get our photo into the post I see our Springer Spaniel Jabulile isn't there so will have to see if I can add one with her.








This photo was taken at Pleneuf-Val-Andre where you can stay the night.


----------



## Judy

Now for a photo of Rita taken at Cognac!!!!


----------



## 88847

Hi all
this is my first attempt at adding a piture of Doreen And Me (Paul)
Doreen is a physio technician 48
Paul is *Retired* 49
No pets, no kids left at home
Hobbies..to many


----------



## juliepoolie

Recent pics of the Burleys  Bradley now 6 months old! How time flies.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi, Julie, Dave and Bradley.

Okay, just what have you been feeding him 8O (Bradley that is).

My family have just seen the picture, and none of us can believe how much he’s grown, since we saw him in August.

Your all looking well, safe travels, best wishes from all of us.


Rob & Family.


----------



## zulurita

Hi Julie, hasn't Bradley grown he's gorgeous obviously enjoying the travelling lifestyle 








Jabulilie is enjoying a rest on one of her walks  
Rita


----------



## 92665

*Toby and Jess - North London*

We bought our first campervan this June - he has just been resprayed by my fathers friend so hes looking youthful for his 19 years. Mr Winston Bus is a 1984 Renault Trafic conversion and we love him.

We bought him because we love music festivals and we were getting fed up of camping in a tent. Imagine our relief when we arrived at Glastonbury this year in Mr Bus and were able to sit in the warmth with our wine box  whilst it poured down outside. 8)

Now we are hooked - not just festivals anymore we want to go everywhere! We joined the Caravan Club at Earls Court last week so look out - here we come.  i'll post some pics when I've had time to upload them.


----------



## DABurleigh

Jumping on the bandwagon here's the 10-week-old addition to the Burleigh family: Golden Retriever Zoe.

I'll delete in a day or two to save space.

Dave


----------



## 88741

Ahhhh absolutely gorgeous, at this rate we are going to have to have a new forum for pet photos. Got to go and bake a cake cos' Jess is one today :angel12:


----------



## juliepoolie

Hi Rob & Family,

Thank you for your best wishes, i know Bradley has grown loads hasn't he! He's going to be a big boy, apparently his dad didn't stop growing until he was 2 years old! We are going to have to get a big trailer to put all Daves gadgets in at this rate...make some more room! lol -  How are you & your family? Hope you are all well. Loved your simpsons picture in the galleries by the way- fantastic. Talk to you all soon. Bye for now, julie & Dave


HelenB- Happy birthday Jess - is that your dog? What a lovely idea baking a cake- what a good mum you are!


Hi DaveBurleigh - Gorgeous picture of Zoe, thanks for sharing, don't worry about taking photo of - its tooooo nice!! How's Zoe doing? She is just so cute!


Hi Winston_Bus, i look forward to seeing your pics soon. :wink: 


Hi Rita & Judy,

Good to see you again, (if you know what i mean!) Long time no speaky, hope you are both doing well. Bradley is loving the travelling yes, i think when we do eventually settle down in a house, we will have to buy him his own set of wheels! Jabulilie looks happy. Have you been anywhere nice lately in your mhome? All the best for now. Julie & Dave


----------



## 93069

Hi everybody!!
Lots of nice dogs and folk as well. If any body can advise me on T3 or T25 VW (anything about that vehicle really), I'll be grateful. In exchange I can swap info on Bonny Scotland were I have been stranded for 22 years (now that's travel for you! :wink: ) or France where I spend the other 22 years. Info on the latter might be a wee bit out of date mind!


----------



## zulurita

Hi Julie, Dave
We had planned a trip in Sept but then I went and fell of the ladder when cleaning the roof of the motorhome. I fractured my spine in the thoracic region and ribs but luckily I can still walk  and more importantly can still drive the MH.
Now we are leaving 21st Dec heading for Spain, we hope to stay at Bonterra campsite where some MCC members will be and then we will take our time going towards Costa del Sol and who knows where we will end up. We intend staying until March, we are busy researching places that we can stay without having to stay at big expensive sites. Any more ideas are welcome. Maybe we will see you en route :?: 
Rita


----------



## 88724

Hi all

George, Self employed Bookeeping, accounts and an Aluminium fabrication business.

Married To Ann, 3 Kids Greg, Mark and Tara, Have progressed from tents to camper trailer to Caravan (still got one) to campervans X2 to motorhome (building it myself)

My dog Jaffa Staffy/whippet (?) cross


----------



## juliepoolie

> We had planned a trip in Sept but then I went and fell of the ladder when cleaning the roof of the motorhome. I fractured my spine in the thoracic region and ribs but luckily I can still walk and more importantly can still drive the MH.


Hi Rita,

Sorry to hear about your fall, i hope you are feeling alot better now, sounds very painful. Hopefully we can meet up in December. Look after yourself,

Bye for now

Julie & Dave


----------



## 89499

Hello everyone, I have been reading bits on this forum for a while, v interesting and some great info.
I am retired, my husband is a landscape gardener with our son and I do the accounts, unpaid!!! i live in malvern, and we have had a motorhome for nearly 4 years...different ones. At the moment we have an autotrail mohican and i just love it ...we bought a white box van trailer and match up the motifs and stuff with the mh...we take a porch and the bikes in the trailer, I have a 3 wheeler with a little electric motor)kept falling off the 2wheeler!! We like walking our collie dog Tess, and cycling of course. Gardening can you believe!! We sometimes take the grandchildren, 3 of them.
Would like to include a photo, but don't know how to do it???
We go away most weekends and lots of hols.
Nice to meet all you like minded folks..Happy trails....


----------



## autostratus

Hi Sugarplum.

It's taken a long time for you to make that first (and second) post but you finally made it. You are very welcome here.
I hope you continue to enjoy our company. We're a friendly lot as no doubt you've gathered.


----------



## 92508

Hi my name is Ric and i`ve been married to Doreen for 30 years,which prompted me to buy a motorhome,well its like a mobile house extension really,..Hope she does`nt read this.. and is an extra room on the side of my house,though i`m buying her a mountain bike so she can come with me on my travels.I`m retired,but Doreen works,can`t wait till she finishes so we can explore the world in our Autrotrail high top,might need a new engine by then though.we live in South Wales.Sorry no pic.


----------



## RobMD

Evenin wanderer007!

Good site this - lots of info, and at times we manage to get together in the flesh.

I see you live in Wales and have a Badger Hi-Top.
Only one of those I,ve seen locally is in Penarth where I live (haven't seen it around for a while though) - not yours is it??


----------



## 92508

*so who are you all*

Hi Rob,
I can`t recall travelling to Penarth recently,though i only live about 20 miles away,wish i could see another motorhome like mine,they seem pretty rare.

Ric.


----------



## 90172

*THE DAFIES CREW*

ROI, MICHELLE AND KIRSTY and Jaydee of course. photos are now in the gallery.
we are from North Wales, a small place near Rhyl. I am retired now, very early due to osteo arthritis. i used to be a pr-active telemarketing consultant. to put that more simply;- coronation street on the box, the phone rings and some ********* is trying to sell you double glazing, wall coatings, bedrooms, bathrooms kitchens etc. i probably set up the systems, scripts and taught them how to get you to say yes. my apologies to all. dont knock it, it is worth thousands of jobs and a 7 billion turnover to this country.
our van we have converted ourselves and is very comfortable. as you can see Michelle is slightly taller  than the average and we had to make a bunk suitable for her 
we love to spend the summer touring scotland. easter and october we go south or europe and we do weekends all through the year.
having lost 3/4 of my income, wildcamping allows us to go out far more often and for longer. 8O 
we got together almost 5 years ago but we had been friends for many years. and any who want are invited to the wedding next may 28th. scotland of course, gretna and then up into the highlands for a ceileidh and pig roast. fields provided at both locations but bring your own booze.
we do look forward to meeting many of you there. it is a campers weekend and also the bank holiday. :lol:


----------



## 89146

Hi folks,
At last I have sussed this out!










Gill


----------



## Nora+Neil

Gill.
Is that Lough Dan in Co Wilklow.
Slan Nora


----------



## 89146

weeeeellll.......
It's near the Sally-something pass, the road through the Wicklow mountains pointing in the direction of Dublin, from Roundwood which is where the motorhome did some wild camping in a pub carpark..... don't have a map so not sure!
Obviously popular, plenty of people around to take photo's for you!

slan

Gill


----------



## 89146

*so who are you all*

000


----------



## Detourer

No idea if the pic is here. In fact no idea where I am in either pic or area....Sahara, somewhere!

No your usual "ready made" but it has all the comforts and then some.

Family: Ray (me), Debbie and Becky
Job: Semi-retired from expedition/safari company (MH's & 4x4's)
Home: Alhaurin el Grande, S. Spain. Moved here just over a year ago 
for easier access to other home in Morocco, etc etc.
M.Home: Merc Unimog 4x4, crazy spec. Custom built for proposed 
"World Tip" in future. In the meantime it gets us to places 
others _may_ wish to reach.
Hobbies: Mmmmmmm. Too many.[/img]


----------



## 89146

Hi Ray,
to get the pic onto here go back to page 1 of this thread, there are some very clear instructions - follow exactly, it WILL work :wink: 
(Even for me!)



Gill


----------



## Detourer

IF AT FIRST YOU DON'T SUCCEED....GIVE UP!


----------



## 88790

We are Kath 62yrs and John 64yrs, both ex teachers. This picture was taken two years ago when we were relaxing in the Canaries - No! we did not have the MH there.










John 8)


----------



## 94242

Hi All

Just joined...and as of yet do not own an MH ! Busy looking though as the wife is one day late with our firstborn...
Live in France on German/Luxembourg/Belgium borders 
Work in Lux as Currency dealer
Have Black Lab, cat and sometime this week a baby girl.
Anybody got any suggestions regarding what would make a good first time MH for 3? Cost up to 10k but needs to be used daily for grind to work..
Look forward to hearing from you all.
Ciao
Jon,Cindy and Bump


----------



## GypsyRose

I'm new to this site but already feel very much at home. My name's Ana and I'm married to Paul and we can be seen travelling around the country (and most of the shows) in our Hymer S520 - reg P5 HYM... we will now be adding stickers in the front window and hope to see some of you! We never travel alone but with our 2 Yorkies who love to go to different places! We live in Cardiff but also have a home in the south of Spain. 
No pics until I work out how to do it but please don't hold your breath!![/img]


----------



## RobMD

Evening gitanarosa,

See you live in Cardiff - we (Beryl, Me & Dylan Dawg) live in Penarth.

Are you going to the Peterborough show? We hope to, and will be somewhere in the General Area as we haven't booked.

See posts on Peterborough show for further info


----------



## Anonymous

Manxman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just joined...and as of yet do not own an MH ! Busy looking though as the wife is one day late with our firstborn...
> Live in France on German/Luxembourg/Belgium borders
> Work in Lux as Currency dealer
> Have Black Lab, cat and sometime this week a baby girl.
> Anybody got any suggestions regarding what would make a good first time MH for 3? Cost up to 10k but needs to be used daily for grind to work..
> Look forward to hearing from you all.
> Ciao
> Jon,Cindy and Bump


Any News?


----------



## Anonymous

Pusser and his long suffering Missus. (Must have a word with her about her legs. A bic would not go amiss) : #-o


----------



## GypsyRose

No idea if this will work but this is our motorhome on our drive in the snow - the ONLY one I can post as the others are not "hosted" so can't post! Not very good on the computer just yet! Ana xx Yay - it worked!!!


----------



## Drummer

I'm the one without the MH & stinks of cigars!


----------



## Anonymous

Drummer said:


> I'm the one without the MH & stinks of cigars!


You don't look anywhere near as old you make out. I reckon you're good for another couple of months at least. 8)


----------



## Drummer

Thanks mate. I did go to the doctors, after months of ill-health, for a complete check-up. Afterward, the doctor comes out with the results. ‘I'm afraid I have some very bad news,’ says the doctor. ‘You're dying, and you don't have much time left.’ ‘Oh, that's terrible!’ says I. ‘How long have I got?’
‘Ten,’ says the doctor shaking his head. ‘Ten?’ screams I. ‘Ten
what? Months? Weeks? What do you mean?’ The doctor looked real sad, ‘Nine …’ says he! :lol:


----------



## 91929

Good idea Dave

See if the new camera will take our picy withoutpacking 

I'll blame you if it breaks


----------



## 88991

Hi

Ray & Margaret - we are new to the motorhome scene but I am sure will love it especially knowing, we have the help on here, keep a look out for us displaying our MHF sticker.



















will post some descent pics when we get the motorhome and we get out and about. No longer have the bonneville as we traded it in for the New Bonneville America. We also have another dog called Lucy, she is half Alsation and Wolf, but is really loving, both are rescue dogs...


----------



## 89052

I've been posting away on this site and haven't actually introduced myself

we're Emma & Paul, 28/30 and have 3 children( 6/3/17mths) and haven't got a MH yet..we're still looking (and saving up!!)

Have to make do with a tent for now!!

We are hoping to become full-timers in a few years time, and "do" Europe, Especially Norway..though Paul is more interested in Spain..so we'll have to just tour about and see what we like.

Haven't got a digital camera  so no pictures of us in our lovely Euro hike, getting soaking wet!![/img]


----------



## 95394

*New peeps....*

Eeek! Well, hi then. Am a newbie and replying to the post but we are into drag-racing so there must be others out there, judging by the numbers of m/h's at Stratford, the Pod, North Weald and so on.

We've just recently got an H reg old American RV (Paul's second) and it's perfect as has rear bedroom which we wanted and other double bed plus kept in good condition - but the last owners didn't have a clue (leak in water pump and stuff like that, but easy for us to sort out). We are planning a hol in France for summer, we have somewhere to stay as a last resort but it would be good to travel round. Any recommendations?? love Heather and Paul x


----------



## 95480

*It a long way to Tipperary*

Hi all

Im Aaron married to Carol with son Graeme & dog Purdy

I collect mini cars (classics) as a hobbie www.southeastminiclub.com

I work in Radio in Ireland

talk to soon

AB


----------



## 93352

Helen and Gavin
Isle of Wight.
Plumber and teacher.
VW T25 A/S with a planned custom build next year.


----------



## Pusser

Think we perhaps ought to start again with this one as so much has been lost in the crash of 2005


----------



## jiffyman

Good Idea Pusser, hadn't even intoduced myself and been waffling on for a while now!

My names Glenn and i live in Torbay.
I'm a Refrigeration Engineer which is why i'm always busy this time of year!!!
You'll be interested in this one Blueboy, my Motorhome, Buzz, is a 1984 Mini Jiffy with a Romahome demountable grafted to the back. It's one of only two ever built.
It uses all of the component from a Mini.

Other interests apart from the Motorhome is the Jiffys, have a pick up too, Mini's, the REAL ones, not the BMW one!!
Also enjoy Mountainboarding, Power Kiting and Kite Landboarding.
If i want to relax (when i have the time) I'm just starting to get back into my love for steam engines!

Anyway, got to go, another job has just come in and my overtime is paying for the New wheels for the M/H!!!!

Cheers for now, 
Glenn


----------



## Pusser

jiffyman said:


> Good Idea Pusser, hadn't even intoduced myself and been waffling on for a while now!
> 
> My names Glenn and i live in Torbay.
> I'm a Refrigeration Engineer which is why i'm always busy this time of year!!!
> You'll be interested in this one Blueboy, my Motorhome, Buzz, is a 1984 Mini Jiffy with a Romahome demountable grafted to the back. It's one of only two ever built.
> It uses all of the component from a Mini.
> 
> Other interests apart from the Motorhome is the Jiffys, have a pick up too, Mini's, the REAL ones, not the BMW one!!
> Also enjoy Mountainboarding, Power Kiting and Kite Landboarding.
> If i want to relax (when i have the time) I'm just starting to get back into my love for steam engines!
> 
> Anyway, got to go, another job has just come in and my overtime is paying for the New wheels for the M/H!!!!
> 
> Cheers for now,
> Glenn


I'm very much like you Glenn. Only I watch Mountainboarding, Power Kiting and Kite Landboarding although I am a whiz at crazy golf. 8)


----------



## peedee

Pusser said:


> Think we perhaps ought to start again with this one as so much has been lost in the crash of 2005


All it requires Pusser is for folk to go and edit their original message and correct the pointer to the image in their message. The images are of course at a different address since the crash.

peedee


----------



## Pusser

...but I am a meer anonymouse so that's me buggered.


----------



## crazylady

*Newcomer*

Hi I'm crazylady,
I chose that name as I have no motorhome, no chance of ever getting one, but I love the whole idea of owning one. The freedom to go at your own pace anywhere your heart & finances dictate. I'm in love wth the whole concept. Unfortunately my husband isn't. If I win the Lotto, first stop Hymer dealer. On my own.


----------



## Drummer

Brilliant plan, Crazy Lady! I don't have one either ... lets share not having a MH. If I win on the lotto, I promise to buy you one, if you promise to buy me one. (should warn you ... I don't do the Lotto!)


----------



## badger

Cheat...................welcome crazy lady


----------



## BERTHA

Blair, Tony
Married with 4 kids
Started MH'ing in VW Devon and Ford Transit when kids
Now I have our own Burstner
Job: Trying to tax all other motorhomers to the point where they can't afford to go out which will leave me and the family much more space on the roads and on the sites.


----------



## Drummer

No No. Tony, borrow someone elses! Don't use yours. So glad to contribute to your security, Police outriders and your gas guzzers you want us to stop using, Delighted to help with your Pension, even though you've buggered up mine & I can't afford a MH, Its my pleasure!
No irony there then! :roll:


----------



## 88927

Hi Tony
Just ask Prescott the Fat if you can share his private bus lane on the M4 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I'm Keith and I've been married to my wonderful wife Sharon for 7 terrific years and between us we have two kids, daughter 24 and son 12. We decided to try motorhoming in May 2004 and got a Winnebago Le Sharo to see how we got on. Was great as a day van but way too small for us. We moved onto a Swift Kon Tiki 600, fabulous vehicle but still too small, sold it and got a Hymer 660S, rebuilt it and did several big jobs to bring it up to scratch. Used it quite a bit and then saw what we really wanted on a dealer website, advertised the Hymer.... Sold it in less than a week, drove down to Kent and bought our wonderful Rockwood Regent RV. It is so big that we cannot possibly want for more...... or can we?????
Hope to meet some of you guys out and about sometime soon.

Take care

Keith & Sharon


----------



## olley

Hi iam Ian been married for 34 years to susan both work-a-holics, two girls 30 and 18, had are first van in 78 a pop-up roof sherpa traded that in 83 for mitsubishi L300 coachbuilt, sold that to start business then bought Kentucky camp in 2003 changed that this year for 30' winnebago brave, 

like keith suggested there's no such thing as big enough :lol:

Olley


----------



## 96165

Hi there!

Names: Chris & Nicola

Ages: 27 and 31 (ok, ok, he's my toyboy! )

Occupations: IT Support/Web Designer and Personal Assistant (or glorified tea maker as it's more commonly known!) Both work for the same company so we get to bicker 24/7!

Family: Just us and our 1 year old black labrador, Smudge

Favourite place so far: Anywhere as long as we're all together (sick buckets at the ready?!)

Interests: Computers, T'Internet, Walking (the dog!), Spending quality time with family and friends, our beautiful lab Smudge and of course our new 'baby', Helga Hymer!


----------



## 88844

Me: Lord Oftenbroke
Wife: Lady Neverenough
Motor Home: Murvi Mallard
Favourite Place: Where we stop.
Hobbies: Anything that takes my fancy. (Like the look of the new chamber maid!)


----------



## arrow2

Cannot believe I have not yet posted on this thread!

Anyway here we go:-

Names: Kevin (thats me) and my other half the Pocket Pixie (vertically challenged) aka Jo, Joanne or whatever.......

Ages: 44 and 41 (do not tell her I told you that).

Occupations: Compliance Risk Manager for well known National Life Insurance Company (only been there for 3 weeks tomorrow!) Before that 26 years with the International side of a large UK Bank, initials BB!). Jo runs a Pre school extremely well and puts up with screaming kids every day which I certainly could not cope with.

Family: HUGE!!!! I have a 10 year old James, lives in Grenoble with my French ex and Jo has 2 boys, Samuel & Gideon (don't ask!!) 10 and 8. Plus the Springer, Dudley and the cat Fred.............

Favourite place so far: I am a total francophile. Quiberon, St. Maxime, anywhere with beautiful countryside, sea and warmth.

Interests: Too many to name but here goes - Flying small aircraft, getting away from the rat race every 2 weeks in Doris, our Autotrail Apache 700, walking, drinking, eating, motorbiking and Masonry (for me at least - PP is very tolerant of my nights out).

We have had the MH since November, have never done caravanning before or anything too similar, although I have, for the last 8 years or so, hired mobile homes in France which have always been great fun. So fed up with spending money on these and expensive villas we decided to buy Doris - absolutely love it! Have a look at photos in gallery :-

Arrow 2

A couple of pics follow - from last month in Tignes - not the most fashion conscious of skiers!!!

Kevin


----------



## 97753

*So who are we all*

Hi , my name is jon and my partner is linda , 45 and 44 . Currently living in Yambol bulgaria , i have a double glazing company here with our bulgarian friends . Have never owned a motorhome but i am planning on getting one soon from germany. Planning on returning to UK one day in search of another business venture . I used to love camping and generally love outdoor life, walking , fishing and more fishing . Sorry i have no pics .


----------



## 97832

Hi , I'm Jon Pearson,I'm an American that found this forum on our RV.net ( my name there is Bigdog)while I was looking for a picture of an old bull named Hamish.. 8) I am Scot on my mother's side ( Morthland) and my father's family came from Chester around 1670 to North Carolina. And yes,I am a direct descendant of Jonathan Pearson,the Bishop of Chester in the 1600's...
I am retired from 31 years of being an industrial laundryman and have now been driving a school bus for about 8 years now.I am looking forward to doing a lot more traveling in a couple of years with my wife and step-son and possibly a few grandkids...One at a time though...


----------



## H1-GBV

Hi - Gordon & Barbara Varley here. 

We both caravanned as youngsters and started married life with a small tent. As vehicles progressed we moved on to bigger tent, trailer tent and caravan. Our last incarnation was in a blue Renault Trafic with bright yellow stripe, towing a Coleman hard-top trailer tent, with 4 kids and a large dog. 

All have since departed, so we have just bought a Rapido925M - 2002 model. Would LOVE to hear from anyone else with a similar machine. 

We both work in a local secondary school and are looking forward to week-ends away plus a long holiday in W Europe - France -N.Spain - Italy - Germany. Any help appreciated. 

I think I would like a laptop with satnav, TV, and reversing camera facilities - is this possible? Is Peterbrough the place to find it? (We've been the last 2 years but only to look for vehicles).


----------



## 95729

Hi, our names are Peter and Brenda and we have just bought a Benimar so we are really green, We have only had one short trip and really looking forward to the warmer weather.
We have been living in Australia for 38 years and have come home retired and looking forward to plenty of travelling.
Really love reading the forums, nice to meet you all


----------



## 97324

Hi all,
I am phil"44"@deb"44",
Both londoners,moved out london 12 years ago"get out ratrace,only got one life,unless belive going come back as a sheep or something 8O ,but not going to go there 8) .We got 3 children kirsty"23"who has just come back from working all over europe for a year,now shes in marketing"used to do modeling page 3,but i talked her out off it  .Luke"20"not long come back from iraq,left army now .last is paige shes 8.
We now live in a small fishing village in devon called brixham,we live on a hill surrounded by the sea,everytime i open my curtains we get lovely sea view  .Some people might not like the town,but as a base to see rest of [email protected] u cannot beat it!  .
My wife has just given up modeling,to help with my health which is up and down"i have a incurable illness,to cut it short my own immune system attacks me!!  .
I now have to work parttime at a zoo,before that i did robotics at fords.
U carnt miss me in the summer i am the guy with 2 dragons on each foot and in shorts  .LIKES we both like everything from walking to clubbing,to punk,to 4 seasons.we got a motorhome 3 months ago and love it.

ps as my wife says dont mention politics,religion,or"old days cnd" or i still be talking the next day!!"wife says im like that guy in the airplane movies,people try commit suicide they carnt take nomore of my talking!!. 8O 


BETTER TO BURN OUT THAN FADDDDDEEEE AWAYYYYYYYY!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## 97324

*shy!!*

WOW!! over 9k off members yet only 70 ish post?  alot shy people about 8O .


----------



## chapter

hi, steve a builder & cherry a childminder 40 somethings 2big kids craig 21 natasha 20. and still living at home  
home: bristol
m/h swift sundance we've had 3 or 4 other vans but this is the first coachbuilt van
fav place :lol: north devon and cornwall
hobbies surfing (longboarder) walking and being away most weekends
i got the van to get away and but the inlaws and outlaws keep following me in a ace milano, compass 400, movano and 2 tents somtimes 18 of them 8O 
going to surf in s/w france this year  but the kids have booked a flight to meet us down there :wink:


----------



## 89210

Hi, Nigel and sheree here. I'm 43 she's not!! We're in Herne bay
I drive a dustcart for a living, Sheree's a bus driver.
We both drive for a living then drive off in our swift royale at weekends and holidays !!!! there are two boys at home 22 and 19 along with two fat dogs. We both scuba dive, sea fish, motorcycle and muck about in boats.
Got our first van three years ago at a show, it was a traded-in highwayman in a state. had some good times but couldn't get past Dorset without it breaking-down. After loosing mum&dad decided to splash out on something brand-new, couldn't find what we wanted and bought our royale on the spur-of-the-moment. one of the best decisions we've made so far.


----------



## 98442

Brand spankin' new MH'r here.

ME: Jimmy Hamilton. 47. Designer. Mental age 17. Like toys. A lot.

WIFE: Sandra Hamilton. 35. Sewing Machinist. Mental age 35. Far too good looking to be my wife.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b370/jimsan17/DSCF0046.jpg

Also an attachment with the same picture, but no idea if it'll work!

Catch ya later....

Jimmy and Sandra.


----------



## annetony

HI !! Anne & Tony here, (51 & 52), Anne, hobbies horseriding, Tonys fishong and both now motorhoming. bought Talbot Harmony 12 mths ago to take disabled Mother out for day trips, now were hooked, we love Betsie (as we named her) and went away to the New Forest last September, for the first ntime, and now we are looking forward to the end of April for a repeat visit. CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## 98735

Just to say hi, names Phil @ 41, havent got any photos on this notebook, but will upload later. Been in caravanning uptil 2002, MH since then.

MH: _Burstner A747-2 Activ_e
Shuttle: _Fiat Seicento_

MH kitted out with extras: 4Kw Gas Genset, 2.5Kw Sinewave Phoenix Multi Inverter/Charger (540Ah Carbon Fibre Batteries), 315 litre fresh water, Computer, Sky+, DAB, Digital HD Sat, Recordable DVD, Empeg Rio (120Gbyte), Oyster 85cm, 23 + 17 + 7 wide LCD's, Navigation, Hot Water re-circulation + frost heaters, Eberspaecher 4Kw oil heater, 120W Solar Panels, B1900 Aircon, twin whale 2bar water pumps + several home built control electronic modules to manage things like heating and water.


----------



## davidmahar

*Introductions*

Might as well join in the introductions

Dave & Ellen, aged 62 and 65 in that order - I am her toyboy she says and who am I to argue

We bought a 1992 Holdsworth Ranger last year to see if we like using a motorhome - certainly getting some enjoyment out of it although there is still a lot to work out and we are slowly getting used to the change of pace

Will do the photographs later (he said glibly)


----------



## sallytrafic

So many of the early introductions have images that we can no longer see has the system changed because from the comments this link from Juliepooli for example once worked










Regards Frank


----------



## Spacerunner

Hi all, we are June and John. Both of us just coming up to retirement....hooray!!! We have been camping an caravanning for the last forty years. Finally we decided to do the decent thing and become motorhomers. We have just bought an A/S Legend ( which is fast becoming known as Foot...gedditt! ). June is ex S.R.N. Sister, me ex Royal Marine. My hobbies have included long distance walking along some of UK's footpaths, anyone wanna rucksack? We plan to bimble around our fair country for as long as we can, meanwhile we will be asking questions.. so many questions!!


----------



## 94055

Hi all

Steve & Jan
52 and you guessed it she's a woman
Two children Michelle 21 & Paul 17
Me: Self employed...The list is very long but here goes: Maintainance,some building work,advisor,trainer,pat tester.....too much to mention
Jan: Just made redundant...Retail manager

No pics as yet
Reason
Me: Camera shy
Jan: Too good to share
No seriously i will get to post them one day

Joined: I am the member that does not know how old he is! For some reason my start date has disappeared.

Hobbies: Motorhoming,Diy,computers and more

Lunar champ 630 previous Autoroller 4

Sadly we do not get away enough and have always gone on our own or with kids. We have decided to break the mould and we are going to Snelly's 30th birthday party meet.


----------



## apache

Hi,

Anne 40, Charlie 47 - Sales Manager and Ex DS.
Rusty (miniature wire haired sausage dog) 2 years old.
Shug the dug (Daft as a brush English Springer Spaniel) 4 years old.

New Autotrail Apache 700SE waiting to be picked up next week from Perthshire Caravans, can't wait.

Daughter 24 and Grandson 4 coming on our first trip with us in July, going to Monte Carlo area and we are all excited.


----------



## JockandRita

*Who are you*

We are Jock & Rita, and the wee dug!

At 49, he is a retired firefighter of 30 years, having served with the RAF, and local authority. Has held HGV & PSV class one licences for many years and now drives two days a week, to provide beer coupons Did a ECDL computer course, the knowledge of which, will probably never be used to its full extent. Looking forward to the day when Rita comes home from work and says....."Right, that's it, let's b...er off and do that long trip to Europe that you are always banging on about". (dream on).

At 48, she is currently working for a major high street retailer in their pharmacy chain. Originally from the Swansea area , but then moved away when married, to live the forces life. Still not used to hubby being at home now that he is retired. Would like to do that long European trip, but not sure about giving up work, (independance).

At 15, the wee dug (a Bichon) is a senile, nasty wee piece of kit......however he has been great company over the years and thoroughly enjoys his trips out in the MH.

We were tuggers until May2005, when we bought our first Mh, a Hymer E690. What a difference ! ! !

Jock & Rita


----------



## 98395

Hi there

We are Paul and Sue

I am 35 and an IT Networks & Support engineer
Sue is 37 and a Health and Safety Officer

We live in Leicestershire

We have a Swift Suntor which we have owned for about 2 months.

Best place so far is Snowdon. Though Skiing in January will probably beat that!!

We both really enjoy Skiing/snowboarding and other outdoor activities.
I am a sucker for big boys toys having owned various petrol remote controlled cars and mini motor bikes. The list goes on! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharnor

Hi all

Our names are Norman and Sharon. We live in a very quiet village in Herefordshire. Our family have all left the nest so we decided to fill the empty space with 7 dogs. Our hobbies are breeding and showing Bedlington Terriers through the summer months and skiing in the winter months. 

We have been caravanners now for the past 15 years. At the end of August we will be taking early retirement so have decided to change and buy our first motorhome. We are looking to buy a motorhome with a garage so are looking at the Eura Mobil, Frankia or Burstner. We will be travelling over to Dusseldorf in September and would love to hear from others who will be going over to the same show.

Sharon and Norman
Sharnor


----------



## 99459

hi all,
it"s Russ & Carol here, we are two overgrown kids at heart, we live in the county town of Stafford, I am a hgv driver, Carol is bone idle(early retired) we both love our motorhome along with our german shepherd dog "cleo", the house is on the market & our new RV on order, as soon as it is sold, look out europe "here we come" only attended one mhf rally, that was on fulltiming last weekend, really enjoyed ourselves, a good freindly bunch of like minded people. thank you stew (artona) for organising everything. hopefully not the last rally we will attend


----------



## growler57

*New MH'ers*

Hi there, Barbara & Pete here, we are fairly new to the MH fraternity having purchased our Burstner A530 in January'06. We have had several weekend trips since then usually to aid our hobbies of cycling and hillwalking. Managed two weeks in the summer, Devon, Cornwall, Dorset, Norfolk and Cumbria. Planning to go to Hadrian's Wall area in October. Still in the "can't believe it" stage of ownership, spent so long seeing others with MH and longing to have one of our own. 
I work for the Local Authority Education Dept as an Early Years Worker ( get all the school holidays) and Pete is a civilian driver at RM Condor having been a Royal Marine for 27 years.


----------



## ChristheBigfoot

*Newbie Yanqui joining*

Got an email says to introduce myself. So here goes. Originally from Newport, Rhode Island, 20 yrs of US Army and retired in Texas, next 20 yrs working for Bell Helicopter, retired there and bought a very large 40 foot/12.3 meter Class A diesel pusher, 2001 American Dream. We live and travel in it full time and have been having a great time for the last 6+ yrs. We own an RV site on the Texas Gulf
http://gulfrv.com/ 212 steps from the beach. We have 2 way satellite internet on board. Found this group though a post made by Sterling on the www.datastormusers.com group. Always interested in how other people go camping. Makes no difference how you do it ...just do it and enjoy meeting other people. Interesting in one area several posters bemoaning the lack of snow and the last think I care to see is cold and snow. We do escape someplace north of Texas in the summer.

I am 66+, married 45 years to a wonderful wife, and we have three very grown children. We are presently in Arlington, TX to enjoy the holidays with them and after Christmas will point the nose of our Dream south and drive until we get there (8 -8.5 hrs) on the beach. Will sleep late the next day.


----------



## badger

Great to hear from you chris and welcom to MHF. My "van" is the other end of the scale to yours, a small 2 berth conversion.

I have a Brother in Winsboro TX, we were over there 8 years ago. Great part of the world.


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Chris welcome to MHF, i know Sterling and swapped quite a few emails with him about datastorm, his solar power calculator and other subjects.

He is in Wales at present here in the UK isn't he ?


----------



## klubnomad

I cant believe I missed this post.

OK, me Dave - 656 - Sometime Photographer and Web Designer and sometime Van driver. 57 - Fulltiming in Peterborough, Slough and various parts of Europe. 

SWMBO - Eddi (Edwina) 50 something - I am not that brave :lol: Accountant for a major Theatre / Cinema in the West End. Living in Slough in a house and wherever I am in Europe.

Eddi is the sensible one of us, and my rock. If things were different we would be fulltiming in Europe. 

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 102062

*introductions*

hi all from triumf, promised meself motorhome when finished building new house, old house sold so ordered trigano550, doesnt come till march so hope to see you about then


----------



## TonyHunt

Hello all.
We are Tony and Gwen from sunny Wimborne in Dorset. Gwens just about to draw her old age pension I have another five years to wait 
Not fair is it guys when they demand equal pay.
Both our kids Wendy 38 & Paul 34 long since flown the nest. We have our own wholesale Nursery business here in Wimborne which our daughter wendy & her husband are ably managing more and more without our help  
which means more time off for us motorhoming & travelling  We specialise in supplying shops & small garden centres throughout Dorset and Hampshire with plants that we grow ourselves and also source from overseas. We moved out of our cottage on the nursery so that wendy could move in and manage things better in our absence. 
We bought ourselves a 38' Newmar RV for its comfort mainly which we installed in the garden to live in whilst we are here but kept our Bessacarr 745 for travelling mainly because of its obvious advantages in fuel economy on longer trips and secondly because I cant be ar-ed to take another driving test to be able to drive the old RV. Maybe one day I will sell them both and buy something in the middle


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi there,

Glenn 47 and Tina 41, RAF engineer and Tina is a deputy supervisor in customer care at Dyson.
We live near to Swindon not too far from the Avebury Stone Circle.
We have 2 mad kids Jenny 20 and Mike 15 and 4 dogs, Mally, Odin, Skye and Busta all rescues.
We our on our 3rd van since buying one 7 years ago to try it out and falling in love with the freedom of it all.
Fav place Highlands of Scotlands and North Norfolk coast especially Brancaster.
Hobbies, Glenn DIY, exploring walking the dogs, motor bikes. Tina, sewing, reading, crafting, drivng wendy, just taken up photography and learning very slowly.

We are both social types and love getting together with friends to laugh and have fun.

sorry havent figured out how to put pics in posts.  

Tina


----------



## boskybee

We are Robert & Annie plus Freddie Parrot
Beekeepers and chicken owners!

Gave up working this year so we could spend more time in the Van and doing our hobbies.

Favourite place - anywhere HOT!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all..

We are John and Shirley.

I am 42 and a Firefighter for Lancashire Fire and Rescue Service and Shirley is a finance manager for the local Leisure Centre and is 43.

We are ex-tuggers who wanted to be more mobile.

We have two kids 20 and 18 and a Staffy Bull Terrier called Duke.

We live in Chorley, Lancashire

We have a Hymer B584 which we have owned for since July.

We have been away 10 times. Only as far as Dumfries and Galloway and down to Lincoln. Planning a trip to the South of France in May to visit friends....Can't wait.


----------



## 98452

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## cilkad

Hello everybody,
I have just joined MHF (found it by chance and it looks very interesting) and I got an e-mail saying I should introduce myself.
I am Cilka (44) and my husband Joco (43) and we are from Slovenia. We have our own business (translating and teaching English) in Bled. We have rented MH before and this year we decided to buy one (I still can't believe we own it). Yesterday we came back from Sicily where we spent our Christams holidays and it was just perfect (sunny, 20 degrees Centigrade...) and now it's so difficult to start translating again... 
I'll add some pictures later.
Cilka


----------



## 94639

Hi Cilka and Joco

Welcome to the forum, I am sure that you will be very much in demand from other members seeking information about your homeland. If we can be of any assistance to you in return just ask away, most questions are resolved very quickly.


----------



## cilkad

Brisey, thanks for your welcome.
I will be very pleased to give you any information about our country (I used to be a tourist guide for English speaking tourists so I hope I will be able to give you the right information. This is the place we are from http://www.bled.si/en/
cilka


----------



## 103173

Hi there, Sylvia and Richard Marshall. 47 and 51 in that order. Im a care assistant in a rehab ward and have been for 29 years. Richard is a psyciatric nurse on the community for 27 years. Started camping and caravaning 20 years ago. 3 years ago we bought our 1st motorhome a wee romahome. Now we have bought an autosleeper which we get next week. Cant wait. We live in Scotland and have 2 dogs Molly and Bessie who rule our lives completely. Dont have a clue how to put a photo on computer. Not very technical. Any help appreciated. Sylvia


----------



## skratt

Hi All !
Mark
Occupation - freelance chef, musician
Van - Burstner Marano t580
Interests, Paragliding, model gliders, bass fishing
fav Places, picos de europa (Spain), all of the alps.
Fulltiming for 5 years by myself working sometimes as chef or selling music.
Too ugly to post pic ! 8O
Cheers.


----------



## 104259

Greetings, everyone.
Kent and Dana from Illinois in the USA. Retired from military logistics and selling our home to travel full time. We have a Jayco 325BHS 5th Wheel for our US travels but are considering coming to Europe next year and renting or buying a unit for a few months of travel there. Unfortunately, we know little of the lifestyle there and the requirements. So I am here to learn from you, experienced folks. I lived in Spain for almost 2 years in '70-71 but had no interest in motorhomes or camping then. I'll be pouring over old posts and asking novice questions. I appreciate all your patience in the meantime. 

I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## 103625

Welcome Kent and Dana we all do our best on here to help eachother so ask away
my name is Tony Massey my wife is Ruth I'me 64 years old my wife is catching up i'me a hgv truck driver my work has taken me around all the european countries the old "commie block" and some of the middle east took up motorhoming 18 months ago and love everyminute wont be long now to retirement and i can do it even more


----------



## andyman

Hi everyone we are Andy and Lynn, i'm a works manager and Lynn is an Estate agent ( but she is a nice person really). No motorhome as yet, waiting for the year end when we will be mortgage free Yippeeeee. Been caravaning for too long.
Fave place Zanti but i guess thats too far for a motorhome, unless someone can tell me different.


----------



## Waleem

Not done this so far, but here goes.....
John, Gill, Alex and Ellie - 40, 40, 14 and 8 respectively.
Have camped since J was a child-parents first motorhome was a 1976 VW Camper (New).
We have had:
Thompson Mini Glen caravan
Pennine Fiesta folding camper
VW T25 Autohomes Kamper
VW T4 Karmann Gipsy
And now have a 2.5 TDi Fiat Dethleffs I 6842 A Class.
Favourite place-Brantome, near Perigeaux, France.
We get away as many times in the year as finances and logistics allow. All year round......
J was a Community Psychiatric Nurse for 18 years-now a house husband (And occasional eBay trader in Classic Car Parts.) G is a Sales Manager for a Pharmaceutical company. A and E are at school....duh!!
Intention for J+G is to full-time once the kids leave home.
Preferably in France....................................


----------



## hannah29

been on here just coming up to a year now and thought it best we introduce ourselves properly......i am hannah (36) hubby is gary (seagull 38) we have 2 girls rebecca 18 months and pia who is 9 and also a son who is nearly 17 and lives away at college. we love our euramobil 810 and use it as often as possible in the uk and abroad.....our favourite place is skiing in italy. gary is an IT consultant and i am a stay at home mum....hence the reason i am on this forum more than gary.....we live in bristol at the moment although gary is from brighton and i am from the midlands. we have been motorhoming for a few years now and apart from skiing its our favourite hobby...


----------



## 92664

Hi all
I'm Shaun, my wife is Billie.
We have been camping for over 20 years now.
Started in a ridge tent, moved up to frame tent, then a caravan or two.
When our girls reached teenage years we stopped using the van and sadly sold it. For 2 and a half years now we have been camping in our 1990 Toyota Hiace Devon Sunrise pop top, phew that's a mouthful!
We are now in the process of buying an Autosleeper Symbol, 03 plate on a Boxer 2.0 turbo diesel and are looking forward to many years of travels in it. 
Favourite place would probably be the small Geek island of Skiathos but East Sussex comes a close second.


----------



## Drew

Hi all,

I have just come upon this thread.

I am Drew (65) married to Joyce (71).

I as an Electrical Engineer retired at 60, Joyce an accountant retired at 50.

We have come throught the ranks, i.e. ridge tent, frame tent, trailer tent, caravan and last but by no means least our 14 year old 1993 Hymer 544 that we have had since new.

Whilst camping, we have toured France, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, England, Wales and Scotland.

Our other destinations have been Australia on many occasions, Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, South Africa, Zambia, Peru, Equador and the Gallapigos Islands. I during the 60's travelled from Cape Town up the East Coast of Africa back to the UK overland.

My interests other than Motorhoming, are Travelling, Sea angling, Fly fishing and Gardening.

On Thursday 10th May we leave for another trip to South Africa, travelling from the Cape up to the Victoria Falls via Lesotho, Swaziland, Mozambique, Botswana and finally Zambia. 

We hope to meet up with some of you in the near future, unfortunately we do not attend any of the shows as we used to.

Regards

Drew (HCI)


----------



## androidGB

Drew, from your signature do I take it you're a MacFarlane ?


Andrew


----------



## Drew

Hi Andrew,

You are only the second person in all my computing days to suss my signature.

Regards

Andrew McFarlane.


----------



## androidGB

With the same Christian name and previously addressed by your nickname, I was interested by your signature. My Mothers maiden name was MacFarlane and she is incredibly proud of her Scottish ancestry.

In my ignorance I thought the Mc prefix was Irish, presumably not the case.


Andrew


----------



## Drew

Hi Andrew,

After the rebellion in 1746 most of the MacFarland clan "Emigrated" to Northern Ireland (Ballymena). My ancestors obviously settled there and throughout the years there name changed to McFarlane. There are many other variations in the spelling but they are all from the same clan. 

There are 5 McFarlane tartans???

Regards

Drew


----------



## 104236

Hi I'm Suzanne and over 50, enough said about that! I have a small (8 vehicles) haulage company which I have run for the last 6 years. Hubby Bryan who is 40 for the next 2 weeks! is a computer engineer. 

We have been together forever (20 years) I have children from my previous marriage but they are now married so its just me and Bryan. We love our motorhome and try to go away as much as possible. Love meeting up with other MHFers.


----------



## ksebruce

Hi from Ken n Steph Thomson. I'm an ex pat Scot from Glasgow, lived in Yorkshire since 1968. Married to Steph for 37 years, I'm now 60 Steph is *^ish

interests are walking, motorhoming and trying to learn photography.

Now retired

Nickname is made up of our initials and our dogs name Bruce (sadly gone now) 

Looking after mum in law now so haven't been able to get to rallies to meet any of you but intend to when we can.

Love this forum, nice wide range of views and helpful people, best tenner I've ever spent.


----------



## WSandME

Introducing Sandro and Margaret Melkuhn...

I am a retired (early!) IT Security Consultant, and Margaret is still working as a Merchandiser.

We bought our first Motorhome in April '06 (A '99 Hymer B640 Starline from Westcroft / Brownhills).

I've been lurking on this forum since about August '06 (under another username), and the quality of posts from members has spurred me to subscribe and start participating.

Our two kids have flown the coop, but surprisingly (!) still present us with an opportunity to separate ourselves from what little loot we have. :roll: 

We both enjoy travelling, and started with camping when the kids were toddlers, through caravanning (sorry!) when they were a little older, then hotels and villas until they stopped coming with us.

I love driving, so caravanning was out, 8) and we were contemplating buying a property in Italy or France. We reckoned that it would be silly to buy somewhere without spending some time there, but with my reduced income, the cost of staying in hotels and villas would probably have limited our travel too much.

We had a think, and decided that a Motorhome would let us travel until we found somewhere we really liked, then stay nearby to make sure we really, really liked it. We then spent a few months researching different makes, models and layouts and went to buy a large RV - so much for research - we saw the Hymer and did the deal  

Since we started, Marg has expressed a desire (with which I concur) to attend some local, and not-so-local MH rallies and events, so we'll probably see some of you soon.

S&M


----------



## androidGB

Welcome Sandro and Margaret, what a nice introduction.

As you have already discovered there is a wealth of information and knowledge on this forum, so if you have any questions ask away.

Enjoy your travels and hope to meet up one day


Andrew


----------



## johnandcharlie

Big day tomorrow. I'm collecting my first van  . In fact it's a pretty scary time at the moment. My house is being auctioned next week and I don't know where I'm moving to :? . I suddenly got this urge around Easter to go off exploring the bits of Britain I haven't been to yet, after my plans to move to Cornwall didn't work out. Some friends suggested I buy an old VW Camper, but if it's likely to be home for a while I wanted something more reliable. I visited a few dealers and decided on a T reg Bessacarr E350. I hope there's enough space in a van conversion, but I didn't want anything bigger as it limits where I can go, and I may decide to sell my car and use it as my only vehicle. And there's only me and the dog. I might buy a house straight away, but I like the idea of finding somewhere on my travels and deciding to settle there! Does everyone have this sort of mid life crisis/confusion/insanity when they get to 51? So maybe I'll be a full timer for a while, or maybe I won't. I just hope I don't go off for a few days and hate it so much I want to sell the van  .

I discovered MHF after ordering the van, but all the useful stuff I've been reading over the last couple of weeks hasn't made me change my mind about what I'm buying. I'm intending to buy a drive-away awning that I can use when I stay anywhere for a few days to give us more space - especially when Charlie gets wet and dirty!

Of course things aren't going quite as planned already. My plan to go away for a few days before the auction have been messed up by breaking a tooth that can't be fixed until Monday, but I hope to get a couple of nights away if I can decide where to go!


----------



## Pusser

johnandcharlie said:


> Big day tomorrow. I'm collecting my first van  . In fact it's a pretty scary time at the moment. My house is being auctioned next week and I don't know where I'm moving to :? . I suddenly got this urge around Easter to go off exploring the bits of Britain I haven't been to yet, after my plans to move to Cornwall didn't work out. Some friends suggested I buy an old VW Camper, but if it's likely to be home for a while I wanted something more reliable. I visited a few dealers and decided on a T reg Bessacarr E350. I hope there's enough space in a van conversion, but I didn't want anything bigger as it limits where I can go, and I may decide to sell my car and use it as my only vehicle. And there's only me and the dog. I might buy a house straight away, but I like the idea of finding somewhere on my travels and deciding to settle there! Does everyone have this sort of mid life crisis/confusion/insanity when they get to 51? So maybe I'll be a full timer for a while, or maybe I won't. I just hope I don't go off for a few days and hate it so much I want to sell the van  .
> 
> I discovered MHF after ordering the van, but all the useful stuff I've been reading over the last couple of weeks hasn't made me change my mind about what I'm buying. I'm intending to buy a drive-away awning that I can use when I stay anywhere for a few days to give us more space - especially when Charlie gets wet and dirty!
> 
> Of course things aren't going quite as planned already. My plan to go away for a few days before the auction have been messed up by breaking a tooth that can't be fixed until Monday, but I hope to get a couple of nights away if I can decide where to go!


I had my first mid life crisis at the age of 6 when my Sunday School teacher refused my offer of marriage. I have never gotten over it and experience midlife crisis'es ???? on average once a week. We too orignially planned to move to Cornwall but while we were spending years thinking about it, Cornwall changed in our view and so not the must have place in our minds it once was. Then we were going to buy a house in France but now Mum is in a home and I need to see her at least every two weeks then that plan is on hold. The truth is I just have not a clue what to do. I used to be better when younger and finances were in short supply and thus limited options. Now I have many options, I am not able to focus on one.

It is a good plan to avoid buying a house until one day, (in the position you find yourself in), when you drive around a corner and a house hits you in the eye and you will know you must have it. Best of luck.

p.s. As John Lennon once said. "Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans". 8O Or as I said once. " A peeled potato is still a potato." 8O (Don't know why I said it or what it means but it is completely stupid none the less) 8)


----------



## drcotts

Phill and Pauline

Quality Engineer and Dietetic Secretary

MH Autocruise Wentworth

Fav Place (at the moment) cornwall. Due to go to france for first time in june - photo shows why not....

Hobbies. Ham Radio. Metal Detecting for me.. Card Making for Pauline
Both Enjoy walking and birdwatching and wildlife watching.


----------



## Velvettones

Hi all - just traded my caravan for motorhome, looking forward to it

Name: Mark & Toni
Occupation: networker (ICT) and curriculum support worker (education)
Age: Both 18 and several months
Motorhome: 1999 Bessacarr e605
Favourite place so far: Weymouth - although does this count as was in a caravan
Hobbies/Interests: caravanning (motorhoming), computers, reading, cycling, lazing by a pool or beach


----------



## b6x

Name: Steve & Kelly
Occupation: IT Stuff (IBM) & Contracts Manager (NHS)
Age: 33 & 29
Motorhome: Adria Twin (almost)
Favourite place so far: Killarney, Ireland


----------



## MalanCris

Names: Malcolm (English) & Cristina (Spanish)
Occupations: Safety Coordinator & Housewife (Hope that's the right way round!!)
Age: Wrong side of 50
Motorhome: Burstner Star T680
Favourite Place: La Coruña up to now with Cornwall & the Pyrenees close joint second.

Daughter's flown the nest and we only have my father here who is in a nursing home. We have a place in Spain (La Coruña) but will probably sell and would like to buy somewhere between Girona and the Pyrenees. (Healthier climate). We need to spend more time in the region, with the motorhome of course, and do some searching. Oh if I only had more time (and a few bob more in the bank would be nice!)


----------



## 104996

Hi there

It is Norman & Noeme here, we are retired and we live in Northern Portugal. We have a Compass Calypso which we use a lot down here.

Everyone is welcome to pop in for a drink or meal if you are passing through Northern Portugal.

Our web site www.portugal-north.com will give you the low down why we threw the towel in from the UK and build a new life based on being self sufficient and an eco friendly existance.

Take care

Norman & Noeme


----------



## CaGreg

Saw this thread some time back but can't remember whether I contributed to it or not. BB connection bit too slow tonight to trawl through all the pages to check so will post anyway with apologies if I am repeating myself.

I am Catherine aged 47 and I am a nurse working in a Nursing Home for retired religious nuns. Greg is 52 and is an Architectural Technician working for the Civil Service.

My hobbies are writing, reading, bodyboarding, MHF (and annual surgical procedures it would seem!)

Greg is interested in photography, body boarding and of course we are both interested in MHing.

We have had our MH since last Sept.

We have two children with us aged 25 and 17 and another one in heaven (scoffing chocolate and Chinese Takeaways I imagine!)

That's us

Ca


----------



## 106693

Hi I am Neil and a volunteer with the British Red Cross, Fire & Emergency Support Service I am based in Surrey. We use motor homes to respond to Fire’s and other incidents as they are great for providing a place to shelter and to start getting things sorted out. 

We are about to take delivery September 2007 (it is in workshops in Southampton being modified) of a new Trigano Tribute 650 for Surrey with another 2 shortly after that for Edinburgh and Berkshire. 

So if you thought the British Red Cross only worked overseas or provided First Aid and Ambulances think again we have a mixed fleet of over 30 Motor Homes in use, covering most areas in partnership with the local Fire & Rescue service.


----------



## catzontour

*Hoorah - finally got around to paying our subs!*

Hello everybody. We've been looking at the forum for quite a while on and off, whenever we've had an internet connection, and picked up some really good tips and advice from you all, thanks    , so we thought it was about time we finally got round to subscribing.

We are Rob, Sue and Madge the travellin' cat. We've all been fulltiming for 14 months and we love it. We haven't got very far because we're not in any particular hurry to get anywhere!


----------



## 107558

Name: John Lavelle
Occupation: Yes
Family: No
Age: Old enough to know better (51)
Motorhome: None - I'm am MH wannaby
Favourite Place: Relaxing with a glass of wine, friends and good conversation somewhere convivial
Interests: Good company, computers, flying, wine, travelling (probably in that order)


----------



## 107012

Hi everyone,
We're Viv & Keith, aged 46. 

Born and bred IOW'rs that were moving back due to Keiths early retirment, but decide to spend the cash and buy a motorhome instead.

Newbies and have done what they say you shouldn't, bought a brand new Twin and have never even tried motorhoming before, only camping! Therefore it must be true, we're bonkers!

I have put my name first because I am in charge :wink: 
We live in Staffordshire near a racecourse and have recently downsized to a little a lovley little terrace cottage on a floodplain, for the dog walks and I love it.

Our intrests are muliple and depending on the weather and our friends. I guess that's because we are getting older.


----------



## 108215

Owner of an Autocruise Starspirit, I am a founder member of the Camping & Caravanning Club's Devon & Cornwall Motorcaravan Group. I have served on the committee in various guises over most of its 17 years, but am 'resting' at the moment. My wife (Jean) and I have travelled fairly extensively in our various motorhomes throughout Europe. but we still get a thrill when arriving outbound at a Continental Ferryport. We are shortly off to The Netherlands for a short pre-Christmas visit and then off to Spain and Portugal in the New Year. We wish all members, but particularly Camping & Caravanning Club members a good Christmas , a Happy New Year and an extremely good season of camping next year.


----------



## carol

Peter, 

Welcome to MHF, as one of the first members of MHF and also a member of the CCC but not the Devon Motorcaravan Group - (personally didn't even know there was one!) and yet I live in North Devon... so that hasn't obviously reached me yet... perhaps you would care to join this group and subscribe - to benefit yourself and all of us with obviously a fair amount of knowledge on your travels.

We spent one Christmas staying at Moncofa (I think its first Christmas Opening in 2003) which we thoroughly enjoyed and made some great friends, and when we got to our second campsite in Almerimar the CCC were really great at moving us after 4 days as it was horrible to say the least, and not what we had expected, it has since closed and I believe been built on.


Anyway, have a safe trip to The Netherlands, and onward after Christmas to Spain.

Where abouts in Devon do you live, and where are you due to stay in the New Year?

Carol


----------



## 108215

Hi Carol.
I'm rather suprised that you haven't heard of the Devon & Cornwall Group, as we have an entry every month in 'Out & About', which is included with the monthly club magazine.Our last Meet of the season was at Stowford Meadows in Combe Martin. However, it was our last one for this year but if you open www.waggonerstalk.co.uk (yes, spelt with two 'g's) and click on Out and About you can see all out fixtures for next year.

I live in Plymouth and we are visting various places in both Spain and Portugal. We are starting in Peniscola, a town I know of old and then travelling down the east coast, stopping off at Castillo de Banos for a couple of weeks before stopping off in cadiz and then on to Albufeira before returning home. I have never been to Moncofa but had friends who stayed one Christmas and New Year and they thought very well of it. We once spent the Festive Season at La Manga ( a depressing place we thought but the meals were OK) but would not go back there.
I am thinking of becoming a member here, maybe when we return in the Spring?


----------



## carol

Peter maybe I misunderstood, I know there is a Devon and Cornwall branch, as we have stayed on their Brixham for one Holiday Site.... but you mentioned motorcaravan section I thought, that was what I hadn't heard of, a Devon Motorcaravan Section. Incidentally, I HATE motorcaravan, much prefer the motorhome.... but each person sees things differently

We met several people at Moncofa that year, and are still friends with them today and one of the couples are off on Tuesday and will be there again this Christmas and New Year.... 

They used to stay at La Manga but were very disenchanted with it, after one punch up at New Year I think it was in 2002, and they never went back... too big I think for me, we gave it a miss.

We stayed at Quateira and Albufeira in 2004 Jan/Feb.... if you come across Harry and Dorothy Mellor who always stayed at Albufiera in February for a month or so, they had the second Bessacar to be built and Harry was a keen motorcyclist, both in their late 70's now... please send them our best wishes - if he pauses and wonders who, remind him he loaned us £200 when our bed broke.... before we could get a new card, as it had been eaten by the machine.....!!!

Carol


----------



## 108816

Hello, 


elliot


----------



## whistlinggypsy

elliot, welcome to MHFs and i hope you enjoy your van and the life style you have chosen. Hope we meet up at a rally sometime and maybe you can do a spot for the members.

Happy Christmas and New Year

Bob


----------



## wobby

You can see us on the left that was taken in the Alps on a lovely sunny day.
After taking the photo we read a sign beware of flash flooding, needless to say we were up the hill quicker than we went down.
We lived in Ireland on the edge of Lough Gill until 4 weeks ago now we live in Kent. Next March we are off in our new MH to travel the continent on and off for the next 5 years or more.

Statistics Retired, Age 60. Hobbies:- travelling, cycling, wine, good food.

Wobby & Co


----------



## Cordyline

Hi!

Just got round to subscribing as there's such a huge pool of knowledge and experience here and we need all the help we can get!

Simon and Lucy, 28 and 30, web developer and retail manager (now on career break - yay!)

We've recently bought a Mercedes Sprinter racehome conversion which will soon become our home for the next 8 months or so - hopefully longer. We're heading to the Alps for the snowboarding season first - nothing like a baptism of fire! That will happen when the house is finally let and the gas heating works in the van.

Thanks for the help we've received so far.

And Happy Christmas to all


----------



## 114283

Hi this is my first post here. Just bought a used Hymer and finding this site useful, as an absolute beginner travelling on my own. Look forward to sharing my experiences. Don't plan to go too far this summer, but you never know...


----------



## Rislar

Name: Steve Adair
Occupation: Company Director 
Age: 37 
Motorhome: not yet  
Favourite place so far: Depends on which country! prob New York in the states, Home or should i say the lakes


----------



## 110171

HI 
NAME: RAMSES
AGE: OLD ENOUGH TO NO I AM STILL LEARNING
OCUPATION: 30 YEARS AS A MOTORHOME FITTER. (THERE YOU GO I HAVE ADMITTED IT)
HOBBIES: EATING AND DRINKING
FAV PLACE: LAKE TITIKAKA


----------



## 115838

*hello*

hello from 99flake,called that on account that my ford transit mark 2 auto cruise looks just like an ice cream van.im based around launceston in cornwall,but spend a fair bit of time over the border on dartmoor.favourite park up has to be by the cairngorm,i was able to ski practically to my back door.it also has full 3g signal up there,for all you mobile laptop users.am currently recovering from a work injury,so havnt been very far this year yet,but hope that that will change soon.


----------



## CliveMott

Clive and Janet Mott-Gotobed.
I am an Engineer and Janet a Nurse / Chip shop manager / HGV lorry driver / Bus driver / Carer etc. We are both supposed to be retired although I still act as a consultant for my old firm and fiddle about with a few words for the leisure industry and am a member of the Caravan Writers Guild. Janet has more success at retirement than me.
We have been motorhoming since 1972 with various vans including one home built coach conversion and two (VW and CF) based panel van home conversions.
I worked for over 40 years in the battery electric vehicle industry as a designer and project engineer, principaly on electrical control systems and drives which included producing 5 variants of battery powered cars. One was used to conver Miss World a few years back. Mostly industrial tractors and Fork Lift trucks though.

Favourite places - Many. New Forest without doubt is one, but also La Tamarissiere near Agde on the Med, Aguessac near Millhau and also Esperance in WA.

My biggest drawback is that I am an anti-social sod with an inflated ego.
_(CB "handle" was The Ayatollah")_

Regarding the two Dave Burlees they are both imposters!!

OOOdles of pictures on :-
www.motts.dsl.pipex.com

Clive
G4ODM


----------



## LonesomeTwin

Hi guys and gals. You all have too much money, I have none. Nevertheless I intend to convert a Merc 7.5 into the height of luxury for less than 5 grand. I expect I'll need some tips!


----------



## locovan

*who we are*

Mavis and Ray we have retired since 2000 from helping to run a Fire Alarm Company and our son Terry was the fire alarm engineer. 
We moved to Kent on retirement and bought the Motorhome and have really enjoyed our life.
We enjoy living on the coast and take Louis, the dog, for a walk every day. 
We keep fit I go Aerobics, Aqua Aerobics and also keep Ray company in the Gym at Whitstable. 
Love using the bus pass to tour round here when we are home which is not a lot as we have been touring the UK and Ireland.


----------



## Lennondayz

*Info about us*

Booth

Alan - retired toolmaker -

Janet - retired Press Officer for Devon Fire & Rescue Service

Now living in Brittany, France

Pilote Reference 650P

Haven't yet had time to chose a favourite place - have only owned our Camping Car for less than a month.


----------



## tubbytuba

Steve Butler aka tubbytuba. I'm not really tubby but I do play the tuba.

Had a motorhome for 3.5 years after dreaming about having one for donkeys doo dahs!
Love mountains (ex fell runner - not tubby!), still keep fit by biking and walking.
Out of work dry stone waller (damn credit crunch :x )

Other loves are wine, women, song, travel (of course) and the Mrs.

hope to meet some of you out there some day......
Steve.


----------



## 117306

Hi everybody  

I feel a bit like Billy-No-Mates at the moment as I don't know anyone!

My name is Dave. I am self employed. 
Irene and I have been married for 36 years last March (Yes we still survive in close proximity in a motorhome!!).
We have two married "children", Sarah & Andrew. Sarah & Husband Matt have blessed us with 2 lovely grandchildren.
They also have a motorhome and so we are able to have some fun weekends together "roughing it smoothly".
Irene and I are keen kite flyers and belong to the Brighton Kite Flyers and the Kite Society of Great Britain, we often attend festivals flying our kites in displays.
Our other love is Vanfest, "The largest VW Transporter event in the world".
I own a 1971 Devon Moonraker Bay Window Camper which has been featured several times in magazines.
One of my Vanfest hats is Club Camping Manager, organising ticket sales and plotting of clubs for the event each year. (8 months work).
I am a member of the South Florida Gold Coast VW Club and have participated in their annual show in Fort Lauderdale.
We have had our Autocruise Stardream Motorhome since August 08.

Dave

"Roughing it smoothly"


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Name: Andrew and Shirley Pilbro

Occupation: Audit Manager / Accountant 

Age: 49 and 49 although Andrew is my toy boy

Motorhome: Hymer 644 called Geraldine

Favourite place so far: France, Germany and anywhere away from work

Future plans: To go full timing in 2009 but we have been head hunted and job offers are comng in with salaries that are too good to refuse.

Hope to get a puppy as soon as we take early retirement.


----------



## raynipper

Hello from Ray and Prue Nipper.
American motorhomes were my life for 20 years owning 12 of them in UK, France and the US. Many wonderful years touring the states.

Now due to the UK regulatory body, the FSA's being unable to actually regulate it's criminal members, we were fleeced of our life's savings.

Living in Normandy for several years we bought a UK registered LHD Hobby 750 motorhome and are in the throes of attempting to register it in France. This is proving an uphill struggle for as soon as you manage (at great cost) to obtain the necessary documents, the DRIRE or French DoT move the goal posts.

But it's interesting and a challenge I hope to overcome one day. Dun it at last....... :lol: :lol: 

We have a 'Stop-Over' facility with water and electricity for self contained motorhomes near Portbail which is 28 mile south of Cherbourg. The only downside to our Shangri-La is an objectionable Parisienne neighbour who does not share my love of motorhomes. 

Ray.


----------



## 116692

*Hello Campers*

Name ;Alan OFlynn 
Occupation: Mechanical Techie Partime scuba diver/Munster rugby fan. 
Age: 38
Motorhome: Dethleffs globetrotter .
Favourite Place;Bar stool.(hahaha) am! west cork.
Hello,
Delighted to be part of such a useful web site, we live in Tipperary Ireland and bought our first motorhome this year and have camped around west and south west Ireland ,mainly staying in camp sites when family is on board.
Thanks.
ALAN.


----------



## 109334

how do you view the photos some are open but most i cannot see , i must be thick..


----------



## veteran

David+ Ann
Barnsley..S.Yorks

Retired
Many roles in life..
Fleet Air Arm/General Management/Logistics
Last 14 years before retirement ..Self Employed.
Van..Ci Carioca 656.2.3Jtd..
New [since end September] to "Motorhoming"[?]
Favourite holiday Queensland..Australia..we are both hooked on it..pity we are to old to emigrate! and it would be difficult to get the van there!!

looking forward to crossing on the ferry this coming spring and hopefully hitting Spain for a few weeks.


----------



## geordie01

geordie 46
tracy 44
natalie 12
van ace firenze called larry
favorite places france edinburgh york in fact anywhere away from home


----------



## 109334

Hi john and shirley...

john retired firefighter with leicesterhire fire and rescue service , done 30 years..

shirley a retired estate management officer ( retired through ill health ) with melton-mowbray borough council...

planned to live in spain but dream turned into nightmare...

now live in a static caravan ( having sold house to live spain ) on a leisure park in skegness for ten months of the year and two months in motorhome (sometimes longer )

but at least we are happy......


----------



## tommytli

im tommy 32 other half is lisa 37 kids olivia 3 and bianca 15 going on 30.
we have only been camping since july 07 when we bought our 1st motorhome 04 lunar champ a551, we had never camped before and soon got the bug lol we now have a new motorhome and our next trip is just around the corner.


----------



## hymerowner

Come and join the chrimbo warm up on chat tonight"


----------



## tombo5609

Fearon.

Tom- Retired ships master.
Cynthia- Joined me in retirement when we sold up all in UK and bought a plot of land in Turkey to build our present lovely home.
Spent twelve years touring USA in various motorhomes before selling and buying a Hymer 654 and had first European tour earlier this year.

Favourite place Utah and the surrounding area.

Hobbys. posting controversial topics on MHF.


----------



## 117332

Just come across this, here we go then Tom & Carol, Im S/E and Carol works for the civil service, Motorhome Roller Team 700, we are ex campers and tuggers, had the M/H 3 weeks, we have a pet dog Henry, hobbies include boating, diving, and just enjoying living life to the full. Just looking forward to using the new M/H as much as possible.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

As if you didn't know anyway!

Chris 53 (OK 54 in December!)
Claire (not telling cause I will get a smack)
Daughter Eleanor 11
Daughter Jeni 31
Son Justin 28
Son Daniel 24

Ex RAF Ground Radio
Ex public company director
Own company - South West Instrumentation (supply UK water industry - love it!)

Loves, family, RV, photography, walking, reading (e-reader!), saxaphone (have not played so gonna sell), keyboard (have not played so gonna sell), being on holiday as much as I can, music. Wine, drinking, whisky, drinking, real ale, drinking. Friends, partying, err drinking, err holiday....

Chris


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi to you all we are Marion (Nod) and myself Brian motor mechanic by trade Chesterfield but feeling my age now we appear to be the poor people of the motorhome family we have a self build but we love it we are of to Spain for a month 8th December and are looking forward to it as it will be our first trip in a motorhome and everything is new to us we hope to meet a few follow traveler's on the way we will alway's supply tea and biccie's no prob :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We are John & Yvonne,

I manage the Design Standards for a rather large retail company.
Yvonne has retired - Three years to go for me.

Two sons, both married, leaving us at home with our dog.

Six years ago we built a kitcar from scratch, to see whether we could.
It passed SVA first time, so perhaps we can.

We love touring the UK and around Western Europe in our motorvan, and want to travel a little further.

Our photo was taken in Chinese Turkestan two years ago, having just travelled through the Torugart Pass.


----------



## Texas

I've no doubt they are great pictures of you all, but I cannot open any of them.

Do I have to have 'flash player' to view them? if so I'm stuffed, my PC wont let me access 'flash player'.


----------



## 120838

*Hello everyone, steve here!*

hi, im steve from east yorks. my story is a long and interesting tale that started when i saw a camper stood in a field . it had been there some time! i bought it after 8 months of persuading my wife for the sum of 400 quid. tomorrow i will post some pics of the following ups and downs of rebuilding a camper, nice to meet you all

ttfn, steve and tina


----------



## sallytrafic

Its amazing how many posts have lost their pictures in this thread (including the first post by the site owner). Something to do with the new gallery software perhaps,. Perhaps not as my early blogs are still fully illustrated.

Perhaps someone would point it out to Dave.


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi and welcome, 

Your not the gentleman I met outside the MH sales place on Bessingby estate last weekend are you. I gave a couple an MHF card and they lived in Brid they where looking at up grading. 

Very strange if not , I don't see many on here from there, I was born and married in Brid, all my family live around Driff now, which is how we came to be around there. We had gone for yet another look at the Mondial RL which I have fallen in love with  

Lovely to see you whoever you are though. 

Mandy


----------



## 120847

*New on the block*

Hi I have just signed on the site after a recommendation in the Auto Sleeper mag. I have an AS Duetto which is built on the MWB Transit platform. It is automatic and has been chipped to produce more torque and better MPG. This is our second van the last one was a Autotrail Chyanne which was very nice but as we tend to spend a lot of time up in Scotland it was just too big for the roads up there. We have done France for the last two years and it was ideal for going down small French Roads. It is also parked in my drive not in a store like the old one which makes it easy to get ready for going away.
Venetian


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hello Kenneth,

A warm welcome to MHF. You'll find this a really helpful, informative site.
There's also a strong sense of humour - I frequently split my sides laughing.

I feel nostalgic looking at your address, my mother's side of the family came from the right side of the Pennines. :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Hi everyone

I used to have a clapped out old VW LT28 van conversion.

Bit the bullet today and bought an 06 Elddis Sunseeker 100, will pick it up in time for Easter.

Looking forward to getting out there and getting enjoyment from it


----------



## carol

Hi their McFeinMcCabe - welcome to the forum - You will find lots of information on the site and it can become addictive if you aren't careful.

If you stump up your £10 subscription you will find you will have access to all the site, and the discounts offered by the insurance companies, ferry companies and sites.

You can also of course join us on any of the rallies and meets and chat with like minded folk

We hope to meet up with your sometime,in the meanwhile enjoy the site, ask any questions, someone will try to help 

Carol


----------



## kayg

Hello!
We're Kay (34) Wayne (49) and Emma (7)
We've been shopkeepers in a Welsh valley for the last 4 years but have just sold up and will be fulltiming around Britain in a few weeks' time.
My hobbies include drinking nice wine, power walking (to combat the effects of nice wine), cycling, cooking, reading, line dancing and day dreaming.
I am a cycling widow. Wayne also enjoys running and fiddling in the shed with bits of stuff that he tells me he can't throw away as they might come in handy one day. He is also a fan of nice wine which is good.
Emma likes writing stories, drawing, gardening and playing on her Nintendo DS. She knows everything and nothing is ever her fault.


----------



## 122406

Hello everyone, 
I've had my mh for a couple of years now and I'm slowly but surely getting to grips with it all. My other half works away so I often take off with the kids myself and so I often need reliable advice on how things work and how to fix things. With my mh getting older i'm sure there will be a few problems around the corner. 

Thought this site looked very friendly and knowledgeable so thought I'd join in.


----------



## BJandPete

Jean & pete 50ish,
married 20 odd yrs two boys 26,22
retired slater steeplejack
dethleffs i482 a class for 12 yrs now b584
fav place, Camping hercules villajoyosa (closed now)
best of all jo jo 2yr border collie


----------



## ezzy66

*who am i?!*

good question - been searching for the last 43 years and not too sure even now! unique i think is the answer and no longer worried! :lol:

I am a newbie to the site and and a soon to be newbie MH owner - awaiting delivery of my new Swift Kon Tiki 679 - hoping it will be the one and live up to my expectations. very worried as huge outlay 2nd biggest in life! after looking and looking and then listening to everyone and reading you have to at some point make a decision and from what i have gleemed there is good and bad in almost all dealers and MHs and eventually there is alittle judgement and a lot of luck in your choice ... you try and narrow down the risks and hope you have struck a good deal! looking forward to many trips in her(!) fingers crossed ...

i have caravanned for over 20 years and travelled throughout Europe and beyond. always as a woman alone and with young son (or not so now! he's 21! and a law graduate) and my mother! so some experience - have always wanted a home but with being a sole provider and a mortage in tow it was not possible to realize the dream but it is now looming - having many sleepless nights but heh i can always sell up and full time! (ooh i wish) i have wild camped and these were amongst out best experiences but not sure if now I would do these things as gassing incidents were unheard of! camping a la ferme were our other stops. absolutely lurrv france comfirmed francofile.

aim to head to ireland for our first long trip

love the site jam packed ful of info - brill idea - well done! keep it up .. 8O


----------



## 123116

Hello to all fellow motorhome owners , Roger and I are on our second motorhome and disappointed that we didn't get away this bank holiday it seems that you need to book up much earlier these days than when we had the caravan. The Auto trail is in danger of becoming a static :!:


----------



## JockandRita

newforestlass said:


> Hello to all fellow motorhome owners , Roger and I are on our second motorhome and disappointed that we didn't get away this bank holiday it seems that you need to book up much earlier these days than when we had the caravan. The Auto trail is in danger of becoming a static :!:


Hi Newforestlass,

Have you considered joining the C&CC or the MCC, both of which accept MH's on their rallies/meets without prior booking............unless stated. It really is a great way to get out there and make full use of your MH without having to make a pre-booking on a site..................at premium rates too.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Outhouse

Rob & Linda who live in Fife 

Had a few converted Mercs over the years and a LHD Hymer for a few years and always had and still have a tourer caravan. We were not planning to buy another MH for a few years but a friend of ours needed to sell his so we went for it. I actually helped him buy the van 2 years ago so knew it was clean dry and tidy. It is a 1991 Elddis Autoquest 320 2ltr petrol, I also have a converted 2001 Ambulance that I use mainly on the music circuit. Not totally decided on keeping the 320, it is a great wee Van but my wife has her eye on a 2008 180 and now may be a good time to buy. Our long term plans are to go pretty close to full time touring in approx 2 years. 3months Europe, 3Months Usa, 1Month OZ & 5 months at home in Scotland/UK.

We are both semi retired and do a lot of world travel at present however hotels, villas and static caravans cannot beat that wee cup of tea once your MH or tourer is set up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kev 57 and Liz (don't ask) live in Leeds, I'm unemployed at the moment, Liz has a sandwich shop, she has two kids, girl 21, boy 16, we like to get up into the western side of Scotland, but recently have found a few nice spots in the lake district and Cumbria areas easier to go closer, the closest we've stayed to home is about 45mins away, we always wild camp.

Kev.


----------



## bonnieboo

Hi
Name: Jakki & Brian

Age 56 both

Occupations Jakki NHS Manager/Magistrate Brian Landscaper

Family: 2 boys 26yrs and 32yrs. 3 grandchildren that we know about!!

Pets. 2 Jack Russells, one Jackhuahua, Cat, Parrot, Canary, 200 chickens, 16 ducks 8 Geese.

Had motorhomes for years but only just started going further afield because work animals and kids have kept us back.
Have a wonderful sister in law who stays and looks after all the animals while we are away. Except for Bonnieboo our tiny Jackhuahua, she comes with us.


----------



## 124189

*First time for everything!*

Just signed up but added an item on insurance first.
John Allan, retired. Have holidayd in Statics for about 30 yrs and always fancied a mobile never a tow job even after towing Lincoln Bombers in the RAF, 120FT WIDE, don't get much bigger.
Anyway a friend is selling an old 1986 transit Hi Top with 2.0l Diesel for about £1,500 so can't loose a lot so if it looks ok when I inspect it I will be joining you. What date does Tax Exempt start. What advantages does being a member of Caravan Culb have, what do you save on? What essential equipment needs buying. I think that will do for now. Bye Watton


----------



## lucky-1

Hello again everyone

Name: Ferg
Age: 31
Family: Bert the English Bully (3 y.o)
Occupation: Pharmacist/Hypnotherapist
Motorhome: Bessacarr e445 (Maybe.....)
Most Excited by: Christmas!!!


----------



## 124961

Martin & Dee
Consultant
2 boys 8 & 10, 1 Great Pyrenees Mutt
VW T4
Most excited by snow
Favourite places - Switzerland & Spain

bought a VW T2 in 1983, sold it in 1988 the T4 is first MH since


----------



## 124964

Hello all,

I just joined the site. I have just returned from a bit of travelling to find myself with no flat, dog, job or man!! I am (very) temporarily staying at a parents house, recharging the bank balance.

I am getting interested in 'van dwelling', or if I'm lucky, full-timing in a bonafied motorhome. I am a hippy at heart, and happy with the sun on my face, a beer in my hand, and a dog at my feet...

Anyone else already doing this, i.e. no fixed address, on small budget, I would be very interested to buddy up on here.

I need all sorts of info. Legalities, advice on the van/motorhome to buy, where to park up without getting any bother, etc.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi DaydreamerZill,

It looks like you've had one beer too many. You're lying on top of the poor dog. :lol: 

Welcome to the forum. Can't help with the "hippy'ing" or the fulltiming", but I might be able to help with anything else MH'ing. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rraf

Hello all!

Name: Lynne
Occupation: Burnt Out business Owner
Family: Husband Stu ,three children- girl 13,girl 7 and boy 5 plus 1 dog,3 cats and 2 guinea pigs!
Age: 40 ( but only just!!!!!)
Motorhome: Electrically challenged CI Riviera
Favourite place so far: Lake District
Interests: Looking for lost sense of humour....went missing just before I turned 40.If found,please email me.Sorry no reward cos I'm spending all I've got left on fixing electrics on MH!


----------



## 125420

*introductions*

hi my name is gerwyn no motorhome yet just looking to see what it all about


----------



## jez3122

Hi all!!!

I'm jez and my girlfriend is called sandra.....just joined the forum

Bought a camper a couple of weeks ago and really lovin it!!

lookin forward to getting to know you lot 

Oh this is "OUR" Van(check out the reg  )...1984 Datsun Urvan


----------



## mygalnme

oops git it all typed out then trying to load pic lost it  
We are Margaret and Tony, both retired campers for years but new to motorhoming and loving it, favorite place is France but hope to go further afield now more time,about to have knee replacement then off again we hope to meet some of you on our travels  ...such a friendly lot..


----------



## DakotaChief

Hi all Just joined today :lol: 
We are Ann and Martin we have a Trigano Tribute 650 but looking to change in the near future to one with more room. We retired early a couple of years ago and went to spain for the winter of 2007/08 in a folding camper and then last year to spain and portugal in the Trigano and loved it so much. We stayed for 4 months but only two and a half months on sites, the rest we wild camped or used the Aires of France. Now thats the way to do it, its about time that the UK woke up to this fact. 
We should have done this years ago.

We would like to have help in gathering info on three vans that we like, A hobby 750 2001, Bessacarr E760 2004 and the Auto-Trail Dakota 2002. The main problem is trying to find what the payload weight is for each vehicle. We would appreciate any feedback from owners of these vehicles. We are willing to share our experiences of wintering in Southern Europe.
Found this site to be very useful and hope that we can reciprocate.


----------



## killalanerr

*just to say hi*

just joined today ,grate site for info used it a lot to research our first van back in may and again when planing our first trip to France,we have a swift 630


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Name: Patrick & Liz
Age: 69 & less than that
Occupation: Retired Nerd touring Europe fulltime, maintaining the van
Van: LeVoyageur X
Interests: Photography, a little programming, languages, anything to do with water other than drinking it


----------



## 128776

HELLO to all we are barry & lesley
We collect our new autotrail apache 634l se this lunch time.
As we have never owned an mh before any help and hints would be welcome.
We live in lancashire and are in the have we done the right thing stage.
I think it will all change once we have the vehicle on the drive. 
I am thinking that i wont take it all in when we collect it but i am sure the boss will read the manuals.
looking forward to a new way of doing things and meeting new people.

thanks a nervouse barry & lesley


----------



## 129151

Hi All,
We are Karen and Kevin, we live in Warwickshire and both in our 40s. The combination of children leaving home (their own choice!) and a month in a camper in NZ confirmed what we had always thought we would love - and we are soon to be proud owners of a VW california.
We pick her up (name will be "Millennium Falcon" or Milly for short) in mid Jan 2010.
We both love the outdoors especially the countryside (hate cities), very keen cyclists, also enjoy walking, skiing/boarding, good food and wine.
We've travelled fairly widely in the UK by car but we are so looking forward to travelling with our little home and going to some more secluded/peaceful locations in the UK. 
PS will put a pic up as soon as poss


----------



## jam35007

Hi All,

We are: Steve & me, Sara
Age: 60 & 40
Occupation: Retired GM of Sales from large well known telco & Snr partner manager (deal in complaints) in large well known telco
Children: 6 between us, (Marcus & Amy) & (James 14, Harry 10, Ben 7 & inherited Jessica 8)
Animals: Cat, Podge, Dog, Suki, Rabbits Bella & Fiz
Live: Oswestry in Shropshire
MH: Autotrail Scout SE
Favourite places: Yet to find out, but it will be fun exploring all the new places here and in Europe

We are newbies as joined in August, never caravanned or camped before. As Steve is not in the best of health we thought that we would see a bit more of the UK. Also as it had become very expensive to fly & hire villa's abroad for 6 of us, plus other family members who always 'tag' along we decided that it would be 'value' for money to get a MH instead!

After stumbling across the site I have never looked back, anything you want to know you will find out on here and it does not have to be about MH! Also great to fun to read the different threads and intersting getting to know the personalities of the people on here - very comical at times! Can't wait to meet some of you as it will be really funny to see if the pictures I have built in my mind of everyone are so far from the truth!

KR's

Sara


----------



## allie

Hi!
This is a brilliant site 
I'm an author and have a book coming out soon about travels in a campervan.
I'd love some feedback from fellow travellers.

Anyone can read sample chapters for free on my website.

Here's the pitch:
UNEASY RIDER - CONFESSIONS OF A RELUCTANT TRAVELLER

The antidote-to-travel book! A European Odyssey where brakes fail on mountain passes ... a witch curses ... Germans travel in a Tardis.


Ever thought a trip around Europe in a second-hand camper-van would be fun? Then this has been written just for you. If not, just enjoy the ups and downs of the ride.
Along the way, discover how to avoid getting robbed in Rome - twice - and why it's not a good idea to take a camper-van into an Andalucian white town.

‘Uneasy Rider’ takes a humorous and wry view of independent travel. When people, places and campsites intermingle, life is never dull.

‘Adventure’ has never been our heroine’s middle name, and travelling hundreds of miles in an unreliable vehicle doesn't help. With her imagination often in overdrive, luckily situations are not always as bad as they seem, but when things really do go wrong, somehow her level-headed Other Half always manages to sort things out.

This is a collection of sometimes harrowing, but always entertaining tales, experienced over several years during times of so-called ‘relaxation’. 

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## hymerjeff

Me Jeff 63 Her Yvonne 64 (I'm her toy boy)! Got talked into buying our m/home by a smooth talking salesman in Newark some two and a half years ago, (thanks Grant!) its the best thing that we have ever done. Hymer B544 A Class 2003, named Dib, after a great man called Fred Dibnah from Bolton. We are sometimes accompanied by a cat that sits on the dashboard, called Penny, thats the cat, not the dashboard! Do we have some fun with her, yes we do! She's a lifelike model that works off batteries and moves if you break a circuit across her eyes, very realistic. Our main interests are naturism (when its warm enough), photography, birdwatching and walking (flat). 
Yvonne has retired and I might as well be, (work gets in the way of motorhoming) I'm a self employed plumber,no work about, too old! who cares!
Wild camping most of the time,use sites as a last resort, (we've got every thing onboard). Travelling to Spain mid January for 10-12 weeks if Yvonne gets all clear from hospital.All good so far! Bound to have missed out something.BFN


----------



## jaks

*who are you*

Hi all 
name Jim and Ann
occupation ambulance driver
Ann retired 
hobbies motorhoming live in Musselburgh East Lothian 
m/h bessecar e425


----------



## 129410

Hi - We are Di and Malcolm and live in Bridport, West Dorset. We have a Murvi Morello. So far used mostly for shifting carpets, shifting furniture when the kids move flats, etc!! Malc is retired and renovating the house and old MG and Di is a Hotel receptionist


----------



## 129497

*Newbie*

Hi all,

My name is Deb and I live in Devon, England. I'm Mum to three, and Grandma to three with one on the way. I have a very reluctant and uncooperative Hubby when it comes to MH, but I'm determined to get us both on the road and having some fun. He's a workaholic!
I love the Euramobile range, but will buy something reasonable in our price range even if it's a different make.

I would love advice and encouragement.

If I can't persuade Hubby, then I'll have to go it alone. LOL.


----------



## GEMMY

Welcome Deb, and may your dreams come true. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


tony


----------



## leseduts

I'm Sue, he is Michael.
Ages 63 and 66
Both retired chauffeurs.
Family - dog named Maisie, Paddy died in France last year.
Hobbies renovating properties, walking, gardening.
Favorite place, our house in Les Eduts, France.
Motorhome named Twinkle, it is a Geist Phantom on a 416 Mercedes Sprinter, we needed the twin axle as we carry building materials and furniture to France each time we go, saves the very long trips to go shopping when we are there, and I understand from the mutterings that went on first time he tried to use French plaster that ours is a lot better.


----------



## joedenise

We're Joe and Denise, 59 and 58. Joe's a fork lift truck driver and Denise a civil servant.

We love MHing. We've got a Burstner t615 which we bought this summer, previously had a Hymer B544 but had to change 'cos of Joe's bad back - he had trouble getting out of the drop down bed!

We like to get away as often as we can but at least a couple of weekends a month. Our next trip is to the German markets at the beginning of December.

Joe & Denise


----------



## pilchard

[/align]We are new to this site and to having a motoehome,we have a autotrail Miamia for only a few months, went to Linclon show and NEC great fun learnt so much and spent to much,just come back from Devon our first real trip and was great,should have done this ages ago,we are Mick & Brenda both retired from the glass business,we live in Norfolk three kids all flown the nest two grandkids,hoping to go to Morocco in January via France and Spain,or get the ferry to Bilbo not so much driving, any thoughts or help will be much needed,this is a great site and friendly ,hope to learn a great deal from here,depends which brain cell is working for a decnt answer, hope you all have a great time with your journeys, the back of 'Doris' is easy to notice she has a great big Indian and wolf on her, from the last owner, keep smiling Mick & Brenda


----------



## TDG

We are Jane & Tim, aged 128…….. hence no photo  
We live in Bideford and have been together for 5 years  
We have 3 children, 2 grandchildren, 2 cars, 2 lawn mowers, 2 hoovers, 2 bikes, a wheelbarrow and a motorhome 8) 
We do retiring and marine management :roll: 
We like most places, ‘cos if you bother to look, there is always something interesting, except in N****** :wink: 
We are excited by water- in the sea & in whisky


----------



## 129899

Hi,
I've just signed up to this site, and am pretty new to forums, so i thought i ought to introduce myself.

Name: Emma Bridgewater
Occupation: Mother, Marketing Manager 
Age: 29 
Motorhome: VW T5
Favourite place so far: Les Messanges, south france

We only have a little van, but i'd love to get a big camper van with the 2 kids!! Also i suppose i love my creature comforts.


----------



## 130748

*New member*

We have just joined mmf. We hope to be able to locate a Hymer B564. We have had a Neuvo for four years but now retired and want something a little bigger with more storage.

Not sure yet how to communicate through the forums.

Linda and Bruce.



nukeadmin said:


> Seen this on another forum and seeing as our membership is in fast growth mode thought it would be nice to get a little info about you all for the newbies and maybe even attach a photo of yourself to the post.
> 
> I'll start it off:-
> 
> Name: Dave Burley
> Occupation: Web Developer / Traveller
> Age: 37
> Motorhome: Euramobil 690HB
> Favourite place so far: Gavarnie (Pyrenees)


----------



## Fairportgoer

Fairportgoer;

Is Dean (43) Ex BT for 19 years and Angela (37) ex Financial Accountant

Fulltiming since January 2009

Motorhome = Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G called "HMS Robyn" towing a trailer with a Piaggio Fly 125cc Scooter

Favourite place = France









For more information about us visit our website below :wink:

Dean


----------



## CandA

Hi to so many people
We are Canda - short for Carol and Anthony
We have a VW T5 Devon Sundowner
Our favourite places are Germany, Austria and Scotland
We are currently having a year out in our van, travelling around Europe (see the blog for more info).
Candas blog
We will be returning to the UK in April this year and will be unemployed for a (short) while.


----------



## Mistemina

Hi,

We are Mike & Tina ,55 & 53 respectively.
Satellite communications account manager (for ships etc) & retired Boarding school Matron - ooh Matron !.
Mike is threatening to retire in the next few months as we have just bought a Hymermobil B544 (1998) LHD.
We used to have a VW LT28 Barraban conversion which was a progression from a Trigano Randger Trailer tent and a Mardon Meridian caravan. 
Plan is to travel - longer trips when the 4 cats pass on to a better place - Mike keeps asking 'how old are they?' 
Grandchildren meant we had to get a MH with two 3point seatbelts in the back ,but at the same time we did not want anything too large.
Scary at first driving something that big (for us anyway) , but I am sure it will get easier.
Lots of questions to ask - be patient with me.


----------



## nickit

Hi we're nick and Jo

I'm 36 Jo is younger! we both work in radio and love our van for weekend getaways!!

We have had 2 vans, first a mk1 Ducato Elddis Autoquest and now a Compass Drifter 460-Which we've spent far to much on doing up the interior!!!!

We got our van after a fantastic honeymoon travelling round New Zealand 2 years ago.

Have had loads of help already on this site from members with advice on fitting my new toys such a solar & satellite!!


----------



## georgiemac

No good at posting photos yet - 'Georgiemac' we are Marie - aged errrr getting on and an Emergency nurse pratitioner working in the A/E dept. at the local hospital and George - semi retired 65 (and far too old for me!!) working part time as a handyman at retail car sales garage. We have four grown up kids, 13 grandkids, and 1 great-grand-daughter - not a lot when you say it fast - Hobbies - getting away in the Autotrail Miami - (no surprise there!) music, 40-60-s and meeting nice people.


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi we are Roger (60) and Dawn (still in 40's but not for much longer  )

13 years ago I met a wonderful englishman on the net, packed up my 2 girls (14, 9 at the time), jacked up a good career knowing I wouldn't get the same here and moved clear across the world to start a new life with him. We're still here and with him so it's all good!

Although I grew up camping, mainly in the Rockies, Roger never really has. So I took him mh'ing in Canada last summer and we both loved it. Now we have bought a small older mh to give it a good long trial here in the UK to see how we make out as I think it will be a much different experience here. If we love it, like I think we will, we will look to upgrade in the next year or two. We bought it in November but haven't had her out yet as I guess you'd call me a fair weather girl!

I hope to meet lots of people in our travels as I am missing the commardarie (sp) and good laughs that comes with camping. (do mh'ers call it camping or is it another of the many language barriers I encounter? lol)


----------



## pat62

Hi 

We are !! Patrick (48) and Jackie (35)

New to the expensive world of motorhoming !


----------



## pat62

Hello Hola and Bonjour !


----------



## Asterix

Name: Peter, Liza, Emily & Joe
Occupation: Undiscovered Racing Driver, Leisuretime manager, Schoolgirl and Schoolboy 
Age: 41 outside/ 12 inside, 38, 13 acting 17, 7 and seven eighths
Motorhome: Swift Sundance 630L
Favourite place so far: Druids @ Oulton Park


----------



## Jasoncambs

Hi . My name is Jason from cambs uk. 
I am starting out in camper motorhome outings as I have recently upgraded my tent of five years to a chevy van . 
I will be out and about with wife and 2 kids and if all goes well I hope to upgrade further next year . I do hope to add solar power and split charge etc to this vehicle and learn a few ideas and techniques etc . 
Hope to chat to a few others on here and brows for ideas for my next motorhome ,

my current ride


----------



## Megsmum

Hi Everyone - Just joined because we have taken the plunge (2 years before we planned - decided to buy a van BEFORE we retired) and bought our first campervan. We have cycle-camped for years but the ground is getting harder and doing without any comforts (and I do mean ANY) takes its toll as we get older. Plus we now have 2 dogs and they need to come to. We have bought a Burstner 620G (2 yrs old). Let the fun begin. I will have a million questions but for now I am just amassing bits to kit it out from round the house to save pennies...
XX Megsmum


----------



## batchpatch

Hi

Im Steve Bates 

Contracts Manager

Home Cannock Staffs.

Rapido 997M

Travelling companions Judi my wife and Connor 14 years old son

best place france/ any where in my motor home.

dreams=future fulltimer once my son is at university


----------



## justdoitviv

*newbie*

hi. im viv. i usually travel around england with my daughter and son. However they have recently made me redundant and getting on with their own lives. 
occupation: hair and beauty
kids: 3 grown up
motor home: fiat ducato e360
hobbies: guitar piano reading all types of fishing outdoor living


----------



## Ails40

Hi, we are Aileen & David and are newbies, so please bear with us!!

Name: Aileen & David 
Age: 40
Occupation: Director
Favourite place: Scotland 
Buerstner Elegance 730 (first motorhome), delivered the end of May 2010, pics to follow when we take her out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## lmorton

Hello from Scotland  

I have just purchased a campervan and unfortunately am going through the trading standards process due to its many faults  

Very much looking forward to becoming part of your community so im never put in this position again.


----------



## Techno100

*Hello*

I'm Andy from Leeds WY. Just about to buy a van within the next week. This site was recommended by Bob Smith of Otley ;-) cheers Bob I hope yer old fella spots my introduction 8)


----------



## BLF

Name: Frank Guard
Occupation: Company Management Systems Auditor 
Age: 57 
Better Half: Barb
Pet: Tootsie (a Bedlington Terrier from Australia)
Motorhome: CI Mizar Elite

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=115060

We are Aussies and have been living in Aberdeen on temporary work assignment for the last 1. 1/2 years. Decided that if we are going to see the country while we are here we would buy a motorhome and make the most of it. We try to get out to somewhere every weekend in the M/H. At this moment we don't want to go home as we love it here.


----------



## leixlip_pa

*new member introduction*

hi, i am returning to motorhome travelling after a short break of two years or so. this means revamping the electrical system and sorting out the scheiber coupler/ seperator as it overheated and partly melted.
i am a 63 year old male from ireland who enjoys tgo and cycling and hiking in particular.
chat soon.


----------



## TonyandSarah

*Hi*

Just a quick first post to say hello,

we are tony and sarah both 33 with a 12 year old daughter kim
we have a 2007 Elddis Autoquest 140 and been on the road for 2 years now,

first post cherry now popped plan to have a snoop around and probly get everyones way, haha

thanks


----------



## Hobbyfan

My surname is Fan, which I know is unusual, and my parents gave me the even more unusual name of Hobby. They really wanted a horse but couldn't afford one, so they had me instead and gave me the same name that they'd intended for it.

My little sister, Cooling, came along a couple of years later.

I live in Lancashire, where I've just retired from fifty years as a gusset fettler. The Fans have been fettling gussets in this part of the county for several generations. It's a dying art, along with thatching and turnip furtling.

Mrs. Fan and I are enjoying retirement and looking forward to many happy years in our motor home. I was going to buy a converted tripe wagon, which belonged to my old friend Obidiah Hardcastle. When he retired as a tripe shanker (another dying trade) he converted his tripe wagon, based on an old ambulance that he bought from the local diphtheria hospital when it closed down.

Luckily, we were out one day on a trip to Ilkley Moor (baht 'at) and we saw this really nice motor-home called a Hobby. Well, as you can imagine, we just had to have one!

So there you! I daren't post a photograph as I can't stand the attention that I get from all the ladies, so to keep Mrs. Fan happy, I'd better not!

There's not much more I can say except that my good points are that I'm honest and, I think, fair and above all, I think that I have a good sense of humour.


----------



## Cosmite

Hello from Len and Leigh

Leigh's retired from teaching; I have a couple of years to go, as a college support assistant.

We have just bought first motorhome, a '92 Talbot/Rambler GL, and we are hoping it will be a cheap way of making the most of my plentiful holidays!

Right now, it's not running and I am about to try and get help on here. I'm hoping it's generally okay, suffering more from under- than over-usage.

I am fairly mechanically-minded, and looking forward to learning how to look after it all.


----------



## bobhogg

Hi fellow motorhomers,
Myname is Bob my wife's name is Diane, we are newbies to the motorhome thing, just about to take delivery of a Trigano Tribute 650 sport, I am so excided. we had an Autotrail mohican for only one week, realised we did not need a 5 berth for just the two of us so instead of the 16,500 we spent on the autotrail we have invested 29,000 on a much smaller camper, but it has all the larger van had but built for two. PURFIK


----------



## EllieLoy

Hi,
I am Elaine (husband Mark).We have three older teenage kids and .... gulp ....7dogs (all poodles). Years ago we had a tent, then a caravan when the kids were little, and now we have a holiday cottage in Scotland.
But .... we acquired a motorhome earlier this year. She's an old girl who has come of age (21) but had only 48,000 miles (got the service history) on her when she came, and is in good condition.
As you can imaging travelling with dogs is not the easiest thing in the world - especially on longer journies - and we wanted more freedom to stop over, and to be able to use it for dog shows, so we bought the MH.
We hadn't got the price of another mortgage at the time and wanted to give it a go, before saving our pennies for something newer.
It was the lay out of this van that sold it to is - its great for the dogs with plenty of floor space, and in fact the only thing we have seen that would work even better for us is the newer vans with garage space that opens into the van as well as having external doors.
We have largely done wild camping in Scotland (I am wary of registered sites with the dogs, as I wouldn't wish to disturb other people - but the dogs were great when we camped close to others on the banks of Loch Earn) and stayed at Luss on Loch Lomond, Ben Nevis forest, The Abernethy Forest, Loch Earn and The Birks of Aberfeldy.
My husband also recently took the kids up to Manton Hall Farm site on the edge of Clumber Park, in Notts.
So far it has been a great experience - my only concern is I am developing muscles like Popeye, cos it has no power steering.


----------



## drcotts

Hello from Phill and Pauline based in Birmingham

Van Autocruise Startrail

Fav place
France and Norfolk (but anywherev thats not work)

Pauline is a Membership Co-ordinator in the Dietetic feild

I am a customer services Supervisor For Hozelock

We have been motorhoming for 23 years
Our very first MH trip was on Oct 87 the weekend of the storms...and we went to blackpool.......


Phill and Pauline


----------



## stevespa

t'oreet, ste and elaine here.. just bought a autocruise vista. we been 'vanin it' for last couple years in a bongo,all great but thote we'd go posh and get some'at a bit more luxurious!!

if anyones got any hints ect ect then were all ears..


nice 1 !!!!!


----------



## leseduts

Hi All, 
We are Sue and Michael, ( except its me really as he cannot turn the computer on.) We are both retired chauffeurs, with one and a bit German Shepherds. Maisie is 9 years old, the bit is Casper and he is 11 weeks old. We seem to have spent the last 25 years house renovating both in Yorkshire and France. Favorite place 2nd to Yorkshire, is Les Eduts the village in France where we live 6 months of the year.


----------



## scotscougar

From John in dundee

Hi All

Been caravaning for 25 years and now moved into motorhome

Van - Bessacar E745

Fav Place - Norh scotland & Portugal

Work - Offshore Materials Coordinator

[/img]


----------



## busterbears

The busterbears live just outside Dumfries, Scotland and we are:

Ryan, 40 (aka mr busterbear) prison officer, rangers supporter
Michelle, 38 (aka mrs busterboss) charity chief executive
Carly, 16 (aka miss busterbadmood) 6th year at school
Melissa, 14 (aka miss busterblonde) 3rd year at school

MH, Elddis Suntor 180 (aka 'buster') purchased new September 2010 and joined here shortly thereafter.

Ryan and Michelle love all things sporty, in particular running, mountain biking, skiing, golf

Carly and Melissa like all things teenage girly, in particular facebook, phones, ipods, make-up, boys, shopping, bitching and screeching, spending our money

Collectively we love holidays, anywhere - apart from the one site we have visited so far with the MH. 

Plans for trips in buster next year - isle of arran, lake district, aviemore, york, france, switzerland and somewhere to ski if we can fit that in.

We LOVE our 'buster' apart from carly (aka miss busterbadmood) who thinks we fallen down the social ladder and become gypsies!

Sorry no photo, can't seem to get them small enough to attach here, we're not big people just got big photos!

Happy days and hello to you all


----------



## lesanne

Hi all names Les wife Anne both retired (just) been motorhoming some years now , we now reside in the Vendee France gives us access anywhere easily being central have Autrail Cheyenne 614 ideal for carrying anything having habitation door at 64cm wide sadly been used as that more than not this year but thing will chande 2011


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

Hello,

Colin (36), Nicola (over 21) and 13 week old Adam.

We are brand new to MH'ing but have forged ahead and bought a 2005 Elnagh Marlin Slim 6G. 

No favourite places yet, obviously but excited about getting out and exploring to find ourselves some. 

I am retiring from the forces next year and my wife, who is a medical statistician will still be on maternity leave so we are planning on a 10 week trip around Europe from the beginning of April with little Adam.

Before then we plan on taking the MH to Les Arcs in February for a snowboarding trip. So any advice is going to be VERY gratefully received as we haven't got a clue what we are doing yet!!

Thanks


----------



## OTT

*Intro*

Hi,

Cliff & Jacqueline, weekend + school holiday motorhomers! (wife's a teacher)
Motorhoming for 3 years after many years caravanning.
2008 Chausson Allegro 83
Travel to Mediteranian during August using mainly aires & cross the channel by Dover Calais ferry.
Carry 2 folding bikes, great way to get around.


----------



## thegordons

*Newbies*

Hi All,
My partner and I bought a 2007, 747Burstner in october last year in Nottingham after trading in our caravan. Haven't done a lot of touring in it due to the dodgy weather but can't wait to take off soon. Planning touring England through the summer holidays with our 12 year old son connor and out two little dogs, Jasper, our 6 year old west highland terrier and Katy, our 1.5 year old collie/skye terrier cross. Can't wait!! This is the first forum we have ever joined. So here goes!!


----------



## loftypeak

*Hello*

I have been told that we need to think seriously about another motor caravan. In 1998, I had converted a high mileage 1993 transit 190 LWB which eventually became too expensive to weld up each year.
It went to a scrapyard, but only after I had to remove all of the conversion, wood, linings and insulation. The next one that I do will be easier to dismantle, believe me!
There seems to be lots to read and take on board, so you may not hear from me for a while. Anyway, good to be here.


----------



## Cheyenne614

*Old newbie intro*

 Hi to all fellow motorhomers,

We have had our 1996 Auto Trail Cheyenne 614 since May 2006 shortly before I retired. I read Motorhome Facts prior to buying it & gained much good advice from it's topics. Mileage when we bought it was about 46500, now it's about to turn to 60000 so we don't do huge mileages each year.

We love touring the UK & hopefully will continue to do so for a few years yet.

We live in Bromley, Kent so will be posting on the LEZ topic soon seeking the opinions of fellow Greater London motorhomers.


----------



## Dormouse

Hello Folks,

I live in Bexhill and I have had a camper since...about...1988.

Current van, Horace, is a Mercedes Sprinter 312D, a home conversion that was rebuilt again when we got it. It has, like me, done a rather high mileage - 250,000, but seems good for many more, tho' not to London next year, 'sigh', thanks to the LE Zone. How will I get to Mr 'Dormouse's home in London? I am disabled and have to use life support type equipment at night that is too heavy for me to carry around if I go by train.

Ms 'Dormouse' 
x


----------



## dyson

Hi,

We are Sheila & Dawn (mother & daughter), we are currently tent campers and are hoping, tomorrow (fingers crossed), to be joining the MH fraternity!  

We camp, together with our 2 yr old Westie, Dyson (OH does not like tent camping!)

I am a Transport Manager and Dawn currently attends college
locally in Southend.

We try to use as many THS as we can (cheaper) and go for as many getaways as possible - last year we managed 8 but packed away wet 7 out of the 8 times :roll: - hence the big step up to MH


----------



## Shooting_Star

Hello Everyone

Just thought I would add my introduction to this list 

We own an Autosleeper "Trident" and we hope update to a bigger Autosleeper in the future funds permitting.

I live in Norfolk and run my own business, in my spare time I'm a moderator on the Autosleeper Owners Forum 
which can be found here if any fellow autosleepers owners feel like having a look around!

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/

Regards

Shooting_Star


----------



## Johnvic

hi. im John. i usually travel around U.K with my wife. However they have recently made me redundant and getting on with their own lives.
occupation: Insurance Manager
kids: None
hobbies: Traveling, reading, fishing and outdoor living.


----------



## Johnvic

hi. im John. i usually travel around U.K with my wife. However they have recently made me redundant and getting on with their own lives.
occupation: Insurance Manager
kids: None
hobbies: Traveling, reading, fishing and outdoor living.


----------



## wunnell

*greetings*

Hello peeps, MH newbie "1L"
retired at 48 on ill health in Feb after 29 yrs in the oil/gas industry
spending some of my pension lump sum on a 2008 Autotrail Cheyenne 660SE. Picking it up at the end of the month, looking forward to getting out and about while I still can.


----------



## GasWorks

Name: Gary Bunting (yes, like the little flags!)
Occupation: Air suspension dealer/installer
Motorhome: n/a
Fave place: Yorkshire. 

No photo as yet. Not one for having my mug plastered all over the tinterweb :lol:


----------



## Boscamping

*Well hello*

Name: Justin 
Occupation: Currently between projects 
Mobile mansion: Bedford CF280
Fave place: ummmm, either Lymington or the IoW

Have had a line of Bedfords, mainly due to them being fascinating vehicles and they always make every trip as exciting as apple bobbing in a piranha tank.

Due to this, my van is currently off the road, as driving is tricky with half the axle missing 

If anyone is interested, my new blog is at http://mollymotormansion.blogspot.com so feel free to pop in and say hello, and point out where I'm going wrong.

Happy motoring folks


----------



## bulawayolass

Occupation: 
Veterinary nurse (Locum)

Family: 
On own Brian (hub) passed last year Skydiving

Age: 
49

Motorhome: 
Autotrail Cheyenne 696g, not used enough









Favourite places: 
Africa (I am Rhodeisan it is zimbabwe now)
Failing that any place there isn't many or any people
Love the night, best time to walk.

Interests:
Just taking up canoeing,
Want to take up skydiving again but ordered to loose weight l want to jump Brian's gear. on the cards for earlyish next year
Reading
Internet


----------



## vonny

*who am I ???*

Vonny+stev
Dog Walker + Electrician
young at heart
favourite place : France ( all ) but still roaming
Auto-Trail Cheynne 696G

while im here can anyone tell me how to upload photo's thanks


----------



## lesanne

Hi, names Les ,other half Anne ,as you,ve guessed by user name.. live in France at the moment ,moving back soon ,dream gone ..prof musician for some 20yrs ,took over family bus..knitwear co..sold up at right time 80s M/homing now for last 10yrs ......


----------



## aldra

Hi Im Sandra, other halfs Albert but he doesn't do forums

married 47yrs 6 children and 10 grandchildren

Both retired ,me x- social worker/manager
him x teaching advisor for children with behavioural problems

Shadow (avatar) our long haired black German Shepherd who travels every where with us


First motor home Hymer Starline640 now for sale 

New motor home Adria Coral Supreme SL , 5 belted seats so the children can use it in the school holidays, in the process of upgrading weight to 3850

I love reading good fantasy books and keep koi carp We both drink far to much wine and travel abroad does not help

Enjoy travelling in the motorhome but have only been to Spain,France,Germany and Holland in it so far so loads of places yet to see
Aldra  No chance yet of pictures


----------



## rond

Hi, Ron & Bryony are our names, from South Africa. Love Europe and try to get there oftern to travel. We have an Old lady Motorhome ( Clou1988). I've just lost job so possibly early retirement setting in.

We enjoy camping, seeing new and interesting places, meeting new like minded , easy going people. Love historical building and culture

Ages: 54 & 49 years.

Motorhome in parked Bulgaria so we can travel Eastern Europe when we have time & money .. :

cheers for now
R&B


----------



## Scattycat

Okay, we're Lin (Scattycat) & Mike
Both took early retirement and moved to France.
Hobbies? Lots and varied over the years, but they all boil down to one thing 'Just enjoying life'. 
Our motto: Enjoy yourself, it's later than you think.


----------



## locovan

bump as we have so many new members


----------



## motormouth

I thought for one moment you were going to introduce yourself Mavis. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

motormouth said:


> I thought for one moment you were going to introduce yourself Mavis. :lol:


Who is Mavis? :?:

What is she? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lotte11

*Who Are You All?*

hya we are janice and john from west yorkshire 
MH (lotte) swift escape 624
age 57 and nearly 58
medical records clerk/fire alarm engineer
2 kids 4 grandkids
in our first year of MHing so not travelled much


----------



## nicholsong

Thought about it but nobody would believe it! Even me!


----------



## locovan

No Vicdoc has said we dont use our names so he doesnt know who we are .
Anyway shall I start again then
Im Mavis Im quiet and very shy and I stay out of the Bar :lol: :lol: 
I tell lies as well. :roll: I love being where the men are!!!
See you all at Peterborough :wink:


----------



## suedew

I am Sue  knitter, reader, driver, cassette emptier, retired paediatric nurse.
Magoo is John, golfer, biker and retired engineer.
Live in East Yorkshire.
First joint motorhome, ie between us not Joint make :roll: 
Have 2 sons each and 6 grandchildren between us.
like mavis i am quiet, shy and retiring. :lol: 

Sue


----------



## willowman

Names: Sue & Sheron (Sheron's the bloke by the way)

- Both 60 - Sheron retired, Sue part-time biology teacher)

- Autotrail Cheyenne 632-SE - (the fixed bed jobby)

- two adult kids, one dog, two horses & lots & lots of chickens - they usually all stay at home though!

- plus an L200 4x4, an LPG Peugeot 306 estate & a silly little Honda thing (Sue likes it anyway!)


Not so newbie .... started travels in 1978 in Arthur, a much-loved home-converted Transit which we eventually took down to S.India & back (2-year trip & yes, you could do it safely without getting shot at in those days). 
..... Then along came babies, a mortgage & all the other tie-downs.
Now slowly offloading the family & trappings getting out & about a bit more.
Lots of UK exploring plus a month or so in the French Aires.


----------



## Clementine49

*New member*

hello there

Who am i? i dont know? lol I am 53 year old mum of 4 who have all left home now, My husband is 41 and works in IT, i am a property investor, I was born in Brighton and now live in West sussex near the E/W border on the coast and my Husband is from Leics. we have been together 16 years.

We are hiring our first Motorhome today for dates June 4-11.. cant wait! I really want to buy but not sure how to go about that yet and what price we will go for i.e. 5k or 20-25 k the latter means Re MGT! So hiring is a good way to try. thanks for the links earlier we found JD MotorHome hire great offers no charge for my 2 puppy Chihuahuas which is a £70 saving and i think we will get a good offer when she calls us back as she is sandwiching us in between to other bookings so we have to be back early for the one after us but we dont mind.
Im wondering if i will be ok to drive the MH I've never driven a large vehicle before ! I'm so excited and looking forward to hearing from people who have a a lot of experience.

What do i take with me when i go to live in the Mh for 7 days???

many thanks 
Sue   :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrshells

hi Im John and have just finished building my T5 camper
unfortunatley I cant post any pictures
but looking forward to learning and sharing knowledge
John


----------



## Clementine49

*Newbie about to Hire for first time*

hi there

Did someone send me a link for JD Mororhomes in Cambridgeshire? we hired they were very reasonable! so thanks if it was from here , just cant find it now

Sue


----------



## Floyd65

*Morning all*

Up bright and early here

I am Haley 47, OH is Nige and 48
I work in Aftersales at a Caravan dealers, he is still in the RAF
3 grown up sons all in the Forces
2 Maine **** cats

Currently have a Hehn Rheinstar 580, which we brought over from Germany 2 years ago when we moved back to the UK

Changing to an Autotrail Cheyenne 634L on Tuesday, emptying and cleaning Harvey today  , will miss him

Enjoy walking, geocaching, cycling, books, red wine and good food

Fave places Monschau, Valkenberg, pretty much anywhere in the Peak District (although White Peak more than Dark).

Off up West coast of Scotland next month for a couple of weeks, hope Harvey II meets all our expectations


----------



## littleredrobin

*Im a motorhome wannabee*

Im a 51 year old female, and looking to sell my ex local authority house next year. Im reading as much as I can about motorhomes , as I really would like to buy a second hand one when I sell my house, and live in it full time with my German Shepherd dog for as long as possible. Im not afraid of living in it or wildcamping most of the time, I dont spook that easily, and Im in love with the idea of getting away from rent/mortgage, council tax, tv licence, and the things that p~~~ people off. Im a free spirit and the thought of spending days in a peaceful scene with my dog for company, just makes me want to weep for the longing of it


----------



## satco

Name: Jan-Pieter Hirsch (German)
Occupation: air traffic controller (ret.) 
Age: 57 
Motorhome: Rimor Europeo 78 
Favourite place so far: Langballigau (Germany)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1186262912263.24455.1699018149&type=3&theater

well , introducing here after half a year is better than not
introducing myself at all , I guess 

Jan


----------



## nicholsong

Jan

Hello again - did you post here or on another Forum? But we did exchange correspondence because I know you were military ATC, and I am ex-B737 Captain.

Just to advise, your link to facebook came in 'strength 0'

Say Again!

'Over'

Geoff


----------



## satco

Hi Geoff ,


I checked this topic thouroughly for my " introduction" , but did not find me..... so I decided it`s better to do things twice rather than not  

this link to face-book should lead to a full scale picture of my
fantastic body  , when I click it ---> it works , funny though.
may be it`s censored by the boss of MHF :sign5: 

regards
Jan


----------



## JockandRita

satco said:


> Name: Jan-Pieter Hirsch (German)
> Occupation: air traffic controller (ret.)
> Age: 57
> Motorhome: Rimor Europeo 78
> Favourite place so far: Langballigau (Germany)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1186262912263.24455.1699018149&type=3&theater
> 
> well , introducing here after half a year is better than not
> introducing myself at all , I guess
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan (2) :wink:

That Facebook link didn't work for me either. I did try looking you up using the details provided, but with no joy. There are plenty with the name "Hans Peter Hirsch, but not Jan-Pieter Hirsch. Over.

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. Tower, Crash one requesting permission to cross the threshold at runway 02? :wink:


----------



## satco

@ Jock and Geoff

try this amended link please :

https://www.facebook.com/janpieter.hirsch


Jan


----------



## nicholsong

Where does the title 'Crash One' come from?

It used to be 'Fire One'

Am I out of date or was 'Crash One' military?


----------



## satco

well crash oneusually is the callsign for the head of the crash team on
airbase radio circuit. fire one is the head of the fire brigade


----------



## rugbyken

http://www.facebook.com/ken.dunne.
nice simple way of doing it 
ken 63 yr old semi retired plumber ie only work when i need the money to go away
jan 59 yrs old retired nurse
molly 16 mth old irish red & white setter


----------



## JockandRita

satco said:


> well crash oneusually is the callsign for the head of the crash team on
> airbase radio circuit. fire one is the head of the fire brigade


You've got it Jan. :thumbright:

BTW, your FB link works a treat now.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## astrasport01

Good morning All,

Name - Jamie morgan & Torri Mitchell
Age - 29 & 36
Occupation - Panasonic repair & service team leader & beatician
Vehicle - 1987 Renault Trafic Rapport ( AKA Reggie)
Location - South Wales - Newport

We are in the middle of making our camper ( homely) and we cant wait until our first trip 

Nice to meet you all and I hope to gain some experience here.


----------



## LindaandNicole

*Newbies making plans....*

Hi all

We are Linda and Nicole - and our current van is Shaz our beloved 1975 VW pop-top bay. We've had her since 2006; and over last winter put a complete new interior in her, she is our first love & we're very proud that she was featured in last months VW camper & commercial mag. We are planning a year travelling around Europe in 2016; so we are just starting to look for the van to live in for that year. We THINK it's likely to be a Hymer 544 (love the open spacious layout) - and we'll want LHD, and Auto if we can get it. This looks like the perfect online community for us to get loads of information and advice from other owners, so we'll be likely to bombard you with questions!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Newbies making plans....*



LindaandNicole said:


> so we'll be likely to bombard you with questions!


Bombard away Linda & Nicole..........in the relevant forums. :wink:

Glad to see you on board, and welcome to the forums.

With a Hymer as your "live in" choice for a year's touring, you will have chosen well..........in all aspects.

Good luck with your touring plans, and don't forget, if it's a question you don't know the answer to, it's not a silly question at all. :thumbright:

All the best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## roblynn

Hi all new to motorhome going to scarbour thursday may meet some other camper ,all the best roblynn


----------



## rtaff

Name - Charlotte & Rob 
Age - 22 & 26
Occupation - I was a payroll officer and Rob was a laboratory technician. Note the 'was' - we both quit last week for a year on the road
Vehicle - 1996 Ford Duetto Autosleeper (Princess Rusty) 
Location - Sheffield, South Yorkshire for now


----------



## listerdiesel

Didn't see this until today!

Names: Peter & Rita
Ages: 66yrs and 64yrs
Occupations: Both directors of our own company
Vehicle: Self-Build trailer/RV that we take our engine to rallies in:



















Location is Rushden, Northants, been here 26 years
Kids are 40 and 37 this year 

Peter


----------



## teal

Interesting thread, one thing stood out to me and that is very few persons are involved in making things, I noticed the plumber and brickie but the rest seem to be at the "white collar end", where are the engineers, builders, furniture makers and so on, no wonder this country has to inport the basic things we use to be good at.


----------



## listerdiesel

teal said:


> Interesting thread, one thing stood out to me and that is very few persons are involved in making things, I noticed the plumber and brickie but the rest seem to be at the "white collar end", where are the engineers, builders, furniture makers and so on, no wonder this country has to inport the basic things we use to be good at.


We manufacture large industrial battery chargers, I do all of the electronics and mechanical design, CAD etc.

We don't make it all in house, we do final assembly and testing, but 90% is sourced in the UK

http://www.prepair.co.uk/gencat.htm

Peter


----------



## JockandRita

listerdiesel said:


> We manufacture large industrial battery chargers, I do all of the electronics and mechanical design, CAD etc.
> 
> We don't make it all in house, we do final assembly and testing, but 90% is sourced in the UK
> 
> http://www.prepair.co.uk/gencat.htm
> 
> Peter


Hello listerdiesel,

That's a nice drawbar trailer, rather than a fifth wheeler. :thumbright:

Do you do repairs on 12/24v chargers such as the Schaudt Elektroblock for example, although it isn't industrial?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## stevian

teal said:


> Interesting thread, one thing stood out to me and that is very few persons are involved in making things, I noticed the plumber and brickie but the rest seem to be at the "white collar end", where are the engineers, builders, furniture makers and so on, no wonder this country has to inport the basic things we use to be good at.


i manufacture kitchen/bedroom and bathroom units,


----------



## nicholsong

teal said:


> Interesting thread, one thing stood out to me and that is very few persons are involved in making things, I noticed the plumber and brickie but the rest seem to be at the "white collar end", where are the engineers, builders, furniture makers and so on, no wonder this country has to inport the basic things we use to be good at.


Hopefully busy making things, so not retired, faffing around with MHs and related forums :wink:

I 'manufacture breakages' for engineers to repair :lol: Also keeps MHF busy :lol:

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel

JockandRita said:


> Hello listerdiesel,
> 
> That's a nice drawbar trailer, rather than a fifth wheeler. :thumbright:
> 
> Do you do repairs on 12/24v chargers such as the Schaudt Elektroblock for example, although it isn't industrial?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Thanks, Jock:

While don't do consumer work officially, I'd be happy to have a look at a unit for you and see if I could find out the problem.

We're not too far away, NN10 0JT.

Peter


----------



## teal

stevian said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread, one thing stood out to me and that is very few persons are involved in making things, I noticed the plumber and brickie but the rest seem to be at the "white collar end", where are the engineers, builders, furniture makers and so on, no wonder this country has to inport the basic things we use to be good at.
> 
> 
> 
> i manufacture kitchen/bedroom and bathroom units,
Click to expand...

Well thats one more stevian, what does that make five so far out of ??.
My Father (toolmaker)in the late seventies that this country is going to be warehouses replacing factories.How true that is.My son who lives in Harlow echo's this in that when he was a young man the factories there were ITT, COSSER ,Shrieber,Key Glass,and numerous other smaller firms ,closed, they employed in the thousands and the warehouses now employ a fraction of that number.


----------



## JockandRita

listerdiesel said:


> While don't do consumer work officially, I'd be happy to have a look at a unit for you and see if I could find out the problem.
> 
> We're not too far away, NN10 0JT.
> 
> Peter


Many thanks for the kind offer Peter,

My unit is okay at the moment thanks, but there are so many of us MH'ers who have the Schaudt Elektrobloc, and many have had to send them back to Germany for repair. A UK based repairer would be handy. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## listerdiesel

If anyone is in possession of a faulty unit, drop me a PM and I'll arrange to have a look at it to see if we can do something.

Peter


----------



## JockandRita

listerdiesel said:


> If anyone is in possession of a faulty unit, drop me a PM and I'll arrange to have a look at it to see if we can do something.
> 
> Peter


That is very kind of you Peter. :thumbright:

Thanks again,

Jock.


----------



## RVCampingEurope

*RVCampingEurope - greetings from Jose and Jill*

We are Jose and Jill, fulltime RVers in the USA for the past 10 years. We jumped right into the lifestyle by living in our 40 foot motorhome for 3 cold winters in the New York/New Jersey area while still working at our corporate jobs.

Then we retired - relatively young - in 2004/2005 and hit the road! We are so happy we made the decision. We love the RV lifestyle. After a few years seeing many of the sights in the US and a bit of Mexico, we now have settled into a sort of routine that combines travel with a bit of workamping to bring in some $$ and visits to family and friends.

Over the years we have captured some of our lessons learned and experiences on our website, www.your-rv-lifestyle.com. And then we had an excellent adventure RVing in Europe (with help from motorhome facts!) . Since we loved our travels by rented motorhome in Europe so much, we have created another site, RVCampingEurope.com. 
We welcome any input you may want to post on our new site, since we know there is a wealth of knowledge in this group of like-minded travelers.


----------



## Grommet

*Hi there Folks, I'm Tony,*

I am in the process of buying a VW Trophy van, 1996 vintage 2.4 diesel
this will be my first venture in to motor homes, after many years with a tent, I still enjoy it, but find either that the ground is getting harder, or I 'm getting older, I think its the latter! lol,
about me: I live in the lovely Cotswolds, Divorced, so no one to argue with,
Only just found this interesting site, and being a newbie need as much info has I can get, :roll: 
Oh, I'm also happily semi retired,
Tony.


----------



## raynipper

Is that two Gromets or Grometi.


Like the CC Jose and Jill.
Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Tony, welcome to the site, you'll find all your answers here.


----------



## flynnie

Carole and Andy here, about to take delivery of our first MH. Bessicarr E795 which of course we have called Bessie. We would love to be able to get down to Andalucia, near the Portugese coast which is where Andy's family are from but from what I know of the area (1) too darned hot in the summer hols (2) would take about 5 days to get there (3) the local mozzies are vicious! All of these can be overcome with some planning and plenty of time to enjoy the journey  

16 year old daughter at home, 21 yo son at uni. We love them to bits but are looking forward to when we are empty nesters.

We are total, complete and utter novices with the MH and to be honest are more than a bit nervous. I'm even thinking of asking if we can overnight at the MH site (we will store Bessie there) for the first night so we can get used to her.

Looking forward to learning all about this new lifestyle and the adventures ahead.


----------



## pugowner

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone,

Just joined this very interesting site.

My Wife and I are both now retired.

We now own a 2008 A/S Warwick and hope to tour Scotland this summer.

pugowner


----------



## aldra

In France

On a beautiful lake at Gastes 

You are really next to the lake

Could swim, cycle, the woods and ferns are beautiful 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I just do not believe that after reading through 30 odd pages I found that I was not there in that illustrious list commencing in 2005. Oh well must have been away out enjoying ourselves. Has it really been 10 years now. Not surprised that Dave sold up.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Sandra hope you and Albert are enjoying one of our favorite places x


----------



## BillCreer

This week I 'ave mostly been eating roast chickens.


----------



## cabby

Did they have a fire at the local farm then.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

Chickens going cheap at KFC


----------



## rosalan

Cheep!






cheep cheep!






cheep


Cheap cheep


----------



## aldra

Welcome everyone

How did my post end up in new members??

That's so unlike me 8O :lol: 

Expert as I an at posting in the correct foram 8O :? 

Lovely to welcome new members

Aldra

Ps Bill, roast chickens are good for you, just save the skin for Shadow :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

aldra said:


> Welcome everyone
> 
> How did my post end up in new members??
> 
> That's so unlike me 8O :lol:
> 
> Expert as I an at posting in the correct foram 8O :?
> 
> Lovely to welcome new members
> 
> Aldra
> 
> Ps Bill, roast chickens are good for you, just save the skin for Shadow :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Ahhh, it was a mistake then? I thought maybe you were going to tell us who you are.  :lol:

Chris


----------



## aldra

me

I'm Aldra

  :lol: 

For newcomers you will love me

Maybe :lol: 

For others a total pain who never gets much right

But when I do, I really do   

Love this forum and the amazing people on it

Stick with it all you newcomers

It really is great


Aldra in France At the moment


----------



## Arkie

Hello , my name is Ivan . Wife is Sandy . We own a 2001 Allegro 27 foot class A motor home . I am a retired Master Electrician and a 100% disabled vet. We are new to RVing .


----------



## aldra

Welcome Ivan and sandy 

Hope you will keep posting on MHF to receive and give assistance 

It is a good site

Aldra


----------

